# 

## Jasiu1881

Witam wszystkich 
Mój budynek ma troszkę inną konstrukcje niż ogólnie przyjęta.
Jest zbudowany na planie litery *L* i nie ma żadnych ścian wewnętrznych po to aby po postawieniu ścianki gipsowej i stwierdzeniu że jest o 10 cm za malo miejsca w pokoju ,można było swobodnie ją przesunąc bez wywalania tony gruzu  :smile: 
Pytanie brzmi
- Czy mozna przed postawieniem scianek gipsowych założyć sufit podwieszany (mniej docinania i roboty) , a ścianki zamocowac do wylewki i sufitu ?
Wszystkich mądrych i doświadczonych w temacie proszę o podpowiedż!!

----------


## pitbull

Mozna ale wtedy moze podczas mocowania scianki do sufitu moze on popekac na laczeniach. Mocowanie profili musi byc na dyblach do g.-k.

----------

Tak ale właśnie o to chodzi żeby nie popekały  :smile:

----------


## pitbull

No to trzeba zamontowac sufit ale go nie zbrois i nie szpachlowac - dopiero po wykonaniu scianek dzialowych.

----------


## januszek

jasiu zmiłuj się nad nami 
czy ty chcesz ścianki działowe przymocować do sufitu podwieszanego???
czy te scianki też będą podwieszone, a co z profilami drzwiowymi do czego to zmocujesz, chcesz aby cały sufit Ci falował jak zamkniesz jakieś drzwi, 
szczegółowych informacji dowiesz się za stron lafarge nida czy coś takego ale jako praktyk powiem najpierw ściany potem sufit, wiem bo sprawdziłem.

----------


## Jasiu1881

Ja też sprawdzałem i to nie raz ale może ktoś ma jakiś cwancyk

----------


## pierniko

Witam wszystkich.
Nie znalazałem w archiwum więc pytam wszystkich zorientowanych w temacie fachowców:
1) Czy ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie czy płyty G-K będe kładł wzdłuż czy w poprzek pokoju?
2) Czy płyty trzeba kłaść na tak zwaną cegiełkę?
3) W suficie  bedą zamontowane halogenki 6x50W. Czy trzeba zrobić dla   nich jakieś dodatkowe odprowadzenie ciepła np. w postaci  kratek wentylacyjnych w płycie?
Dzieki za ewentualne odpowiedzi.

----------


## xrrr82

1. Kladz tak abys mial jak najmniej ciecia.
2. Cegielka tak. ( podoba mi sie nazwa " cegielka")
3. Nie potrzeba zadnej wentylacji cieplo sie rozejdzie nad sufitem, jest tam przeciez pustka powietrza.

To chyba tyle porad. Zaraz pewnie znajdzie sie jakis madrala, ale ja robilem w tym temacie ponad 6 lat i troche mam doswiadczenia :smile: 
Dzieki za uwage :smile:

----------


## pawel.k2

> 1. Kladz tak abys mial jak najmniej ciecia.
> 2. Cegielka tak. ( podoba mi sie nazwa " cegielka")
> 3. Nie potrzeba zadnej wentylacji cieplo sie rozejdzie nad sufitem, jest tam przeciez pustka powietrza.
> 
> To chyba tyle porad. Zaraz pewnie znajdzie sie jakis madrala, ale ja robilem w tym temacie ponad 6 lat i troche mam doswiadczenia
> Dzieki za uwage


Troche tzn wystarczająco?

W odp na główne pytanie: warto zajrzeć na www.knauf.pl lub www.rigips.pl tam znajdziesz odpowiedź jak prawidłowo (nie by wygodniej)wykonać sufit.

----------


## filips

Ciao  :cool:  

*Pierniko* - wlasciwie to *xrrr82* odpowiedzial ci w skrocie ale prawidlowo, poza tym jezeli nie masz doswiadczenia to popros jakiegos goscia z firmy (Knauf lub Rigips sa OK) o troszke materialow i dokladniejsze wytlumaczenie. Do prawidlowej konstrukcji sufitu trzeba wiedziec jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy, za materialy musisz zaplacic tak samo - czy sufit bedzie piekny czy tez kraslawy i popekany  :ohmy:  
*Pawel.k2* podal ci dwa adresy ale niestety musze przyznac (posiedzialem godzinke) ze jezeli ktos jest "zielony" to do niczego sie nie przydadza, sa zrobione dla profesionistow - szczegoly dokladne ale brak ogolnych, prostych wyjasnien.

Powodzenia  :smile:   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## pierniko

Dzieki Wam za dobre rady. 

Sprawa jest tak ze kłade z kolegą sufit podwieszany, ale jestesmy totalnie zieloni. Krótko mówiąc potrzebujemy narazie ogólnych wskazówek jak sie za to zabrac. Co prawda nie jestesmy budowlańcami ale widze ze to forum jest chetnie odwiedzane przez  fachowców wiec zaczyna kiełkowac mi w czaszce nadzieja ze cos z tego jednak bedzie.

Powiedzcie mi jeszcze taką rzecz:
1) jak czesto muszą byc umieszczane zawieszki do których przkreca sie   profil sufitowy  (Mamy profile zdaje sie stalowe tzw."C" o szerokosci około 8cm a zawieszki są aluminiowe)
2) mam zamiar zrobic stelaz z profili taką kratownice o wymiarach 60x130 (tzn profile główne co 60 a w poprzek jeszcze takie krótkie co 130)  czy takie odstepy wystarcza zeby płyta sie nie wygieła? (*pow.sufitu 15mkw a długosc płyty bedzie równoległa do profili głównych*  )

Dziekuje za wszelkie odpowiedzi.
[/img][/quote]

----------


## kasia&piotr

Buduję dom z wiązarami kratownicowymi. W projekcie jest sufit kartonowo-gipsowy na stelażu ocynkowanym, przykręcanym do wiązarów. Ojciec-budowlaniec mówi, że drewno pracuj i sufit będzie pękał. Radzi zrobić boazerię lub panele sufitowe. Ani jedno ani drugie mnie nie nęci. Chciałabym śliczne gładkie sufity, ale zaczynam się bać tego pękania:oops: . Może ktoś mieszka już z czymś takim? Co robić?

----------


## ArtMedia

Sytuacja podobna do poddasza... Jeśli dobrze zrobione na metalowym ruszcie, w zgodzie z zaleceniami producenta to nie pęka. W każdym razie u mnie nie pęka. Tylko znajdź taką ekipę, która potrafi to prawidłowo wykonać. To jest dopiero wyzwanie.

----------


## jajmar

Ja planuje budowe rowniez w tej technologii, i mam zamiar do dzwigarow zamocowac pionowe elemnty (wieszaki) do mocowania rusztu, ruszt wykonam podwojny (jakos tak to producenci gipsu nazywaja ) i bedzie to opszczone okolo 20 cm od pasa dolnego dzwigara. Mam nadzieje ze wszelki ruch drewna dzieki opuszczeniu i zastosowaniu w miare podatnych wieszakow zostana zniwelowane i nic nie bedzie pekac  :smile:

----------


## pawel.k2

Pracować będzie zawsze. Jeśli sufit z płyt dobrze zrobiony to pracuje razem z konstrukcją i nie pęknie. Wykonanie powinno być niemal "książkowe".

----------


## Jezier

Ja mam taki sufit i nic mi nie pęka. 
Płyty przykręcałem do takich profili aluminiowych. Cały system sufitowy mam firmy Rigips.

Sufit zrobiłem we wrześniu 2003 i do dzisiaj ma się dobrze.

----------


## DLPOAKS

Jeśli sufit będzie wykonany zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta na pewno nie będzie pękał. Do wykańczania spoin polecam masę Vario firmy Rigips.

----------


## DLPOAKS

Jeśli sufit będzie wykonany zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta na pewno nie będzie pękał. Do wykańczania spoin polecam masę Vario firmy Rigips.

----------


## modulor

[quote="ArtMedia"]Sytuacja podobna do poddasza... Jeśli dobrze zrobione na

----------


## myciek

U mnie (zgodnie z projektem) sufit wiszący od kilku miesięcy na wieszakach mocowanych do kleszczy. Również na poddaszu profile mocowane do krokwi. Nie wiem co tam ma pękać - przecież belka nie wygnie się o 45 stopni a wykrzywienia na bok będą skompensowane przez długi wieszak (u mnie jest jeszcze miejsce na 25 cm wełny pomiędzy GK a drewnianymi belkami, więc wieszak jest dość długi)? Faktycznie jeśli coś ma pękać to spojenie ze ścianą, na co zresztą jest rada w postaci sturopianowych profili narożnych (nie użyłem, bo mi się nie podobają). No ale na razie jakoś nie chce pękać...

----------


## Jayer

Ja mam tak samo jak Jezier. 
Potwierdza sie, ze pekac moga jedynie przy laczeniu ze sciana. W tych miejscach przed malowaniem kladzie sie akryl i po sprawie. Po roku czy dwoch znow trzeba przejzec sufit i bedzie gites. Tak mowia moi fachowcy.
Jednak poki nie masz jeszcze konstrukcji dachu, to przemysl wylanie jakiegos lekkiego stropu. Koszt nie wiele wiekszy, a spac bedziesz spokojnie. Mozna tez wtedy przemyslec inna konstrukcje dachu, wygospodarowac jakis wiekszy strych...

Pozdro
Jay

----------


## kasia&piotr

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, teraz mam argumenty i spokojne sumienie. A żadnego strychy ani poddasza nie chcę. Znam siebie i wiem, że byłoby to tylko składowisko pudeł i innych śmieci. poza tym, nie mam pojęcia, kiedy wykończę partet, a co dopiero myśleć o poddaszu. Jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------


## mik99

*kasia&piotr*  też o tym myślałem, ale dzięki za post bo tylko utwierdziłem się w przekonaniu, że nie taki diabeł straszny...

powodzenia  :Wink2:

----------


## IBASZ

dużo lepszym srodkiem zamiast akrylu jest płynny gwozdz w tubce FIXA drorzszy ale sie opłaca ale uwaga fix jest w dwuch odmianach a tylko jedna sie nadaje i jest malowalna emulsjami

----------


## IBASZ

dużo lepszym srodkiem zamiast akrylu jest płynny gwozdz w tubce FIXA drorzszy ale sie opłaca ale uwaga fix jest w dwuch odmianach a tylko jedna sie nadaje i jest malowalna emulsjami

----------


## IBASZ

dużo lepszym srodkiem zamiast akrylu jest płynny gwozdz w tubce FIXA drorzszy ale sie opłaca ale uwaga fix jest w dwuch odmianach a tylko jedna sie nadaje i jest malowalna emulsjami

----------


## Tomasz B

Ja także posiadam taki sufit, zrobiony przez dobrą i sprawdzoną ekipę (jedyna, którą zabiorę na następną budowę) ale muszę stwierdzić że w niektórych miejscach na łączeniu płyt są rysy ale za to przy ścianach jest idealnie.

----------


## Izis

A ile płaciliście za te cuda (oczywiście za 1m2)?Pytam bo też jestem zainteresowana.Też budujemy parterówkę i też mamy strop drewniany.

----------


## XGrzesX

Jakiej grubości wykonuje się sufity podwieszane, tzn. ile zmniejszają wysokość mieszkania ? Chodzi mi sufit podwieszany w mieszkaniu z zamontowanym oświetleniem.

----------


## chemik

Witam!

Wysokość zmniejsza się od grubości profilu CD tzn. ok. 4 cm do długości prętów w wieszakach np. 1m. i więcej.

----------


## wolfik

Odległość jaką sie przyjmuję przy montowaniu sufitów podwieszanych zależy od zastosowanych opraw oświetleniowych. Przy zastosowaniu oświetlania halogenowego przyjmuje sie min odległośc od 7 - 10 cm.

----------


## Roobertt

Czy to prawda że między sufitem podwieszanym może być wilgoć,pleśń od nadmiaru pary z gotowania

----------


## sebo8877

*Roobertt*  wg mnie chore chore stwierdzenie takiego człowieka który to wymyslił.
Ile tej wilgoci jest z gotowania ??? 
Masz zazwyczaj nad piecem okap który jest połaczony z wentylacją - dodatkowo jeszcze kratka wentylacyjna w kuchni okno - to są wszystko czynniki które sprawia że nie ma siły by wilgoć stworzyła ci pleśń na suficie. Ja uważam że to jest wszystko bezdura bezdura
Widizałem wiele sufitów podwieszanych w kuchni - sam taki robię - fakt moja kuchni ma prawie 28 m2 ale co tam nawet u teściów w małej kiszce "blokowej" jest powieszany już od kilku dobrych lat i nie a takiej opcji
pozdrawiam
sebo8877

----------


## JackD

> Czy to prawda że między sufitem podwieszanym może być wilgoć,pleśń od nadmiaru pary z gotowania


a dlaczego na suficie??... łatwiej wytrąca się wilgoć na szybach w oknie...
na zimnych ścianach w kątach mało przewietrzanych....
a taki sufit.... przyjmie wilgoc, pózniej odparuje....
i jak wyżej.... okapy. wentylacja. i przewietrzanie.....

----------


## wareczka

w kuchni u mnie czasami jest wilgoć na podłodze, jak np rozleje wode, albo zupę, albo piwo..... jest bardzo niezdrowe dla niektórych rodzajów posadzek.... a najgorsze to piwo zostawia długiiiii slad zapachowy

----------


## kolia

a ja mam podwieszany sufit  w łazience, to idąc tym tokiem rozumowania tam to dopiero powinna być wilgoć taka kuchnia to pikuś  :Lol:

----------


## Roobertt

Powracam po wolnym do pytania bo miewiem czy prawidłowo zostało ono odczytane chodzi mi o wilgoć i cały syf między stropem a podwieszonym regipsem ja miałem w bloku w kuchni i nic tam niebyło ale jak często to ktoś spraedza bo niby jak tam zobaczyć jedynie przez halogen

----------


## invx

w kuchni ma byc wentylacja. I nie ma prawa byc tam tyle wilgoci, zeby pomiedy sufitem podwieszanym a stropem cos sie dzialo. A jak tyle bedzie, to po szafkach, i innych sprzetach tez bedziesz widziec ze cs nie tak  :smile:  

P.S.
mozna tez jakas mini wentylacje powietrza zamknietego nad sufitem podwieszanym wykonac.

chyba ze chcesz polozyc ocieplenie na plytach to sie sprawa niecko komplikuje

----------


## imat

Witam, chciałbym zrobić sufit podwieszany w małej łazience 1.65 x 1.4 m. Czy sa jakies przeciwskazania aby sufit zrobić z 1 płyty gk dokładnie o wymiarach łazienki? Dodam tylko że chce zrobić ruszt jednopoziomowy, tzn. profile Ud30 na ściany + profile nośne cd60 + ESy w suficie. 

Pozdrawiam,
JM

----------


## beton44

głównym przeciwwskazaniem będzie to, 

że płyty mają szerokość 1,20 metra

 :ohmy:

----------


## imat

> głównym przeciwwskazaniem będzie to, 
> 
> że płyty mają szerokość 1,20 metra


 :smile: ) No to nie ma tematu. Zastanawiam sie teraz czy dać 2 płyty o tych samych rozmiarach np. 2 x ( 1.65 x 0.7 ) czy moze jakos asymetrycznie. Są tutaj jakieś dobre praktyki?

Pozdrawiam,
JM

----------


## imat

Czy profile CD łączy się jakoś z profilami UD? Chodzi mi o to czy CD sa tylko przykręcone do ESów cz też do UD?

Pozdrawiam,
JM

----------


## zbiho

Przykręcasz jedne do drugich przez płytę gk przy ścianie ,jak ci się uda,bo trzeba przez podwójny profil.

----------


## dodi

Hey

Ile muszę minimalnie opuścić sufit podwieszany chcąc zmieścić tam halogeniki?

POMOCY !

dodi

----------


## vanderbobo

zajrzyj na stronę producenta halogenków i zobacz ile ma halogen + 2cm i już

----------


## dodi

a kto robi fajne kwadratowe oprawki  :smile:  >


dodi

----------


## bezele

Tak jak mówi vanderbobo wzaleznosci jak wysokie maja zaciski ,ja zrobiłem na 7 cm

----------


## siwy z gosławic

7 cm

----------


## Rezi

*dodi* 
pytanie na poczatku 220 czy 12 V 
lepiej sprawdź jakie oprawki Ci sie podobaja,  maja różne wysokości 
w łazience zrobiłem na 8 cm i okazało się ze oprawki które żona sobie uaptrzyła musza miec 10 cm 

wejdź do jakiegoś marketu sieciowego i rozejrzyj się

----------


## dodi

Hey

Czy sufit podwieszany powinno wykonywac sie przed czy po ułożeniu płytek?

dodi

----------


## mik99

zawsze przed

----------


## bezele

Powiem tak raczej przed ,ale ja robie po dlatego ze wczesniej nie było na to czasu  a teraz trzeba bedzie płytki obłozyc folią co by sie za bardzo nie pobrudziły

----------


## dodi

A jak zrobią wcześniej zrobią ten sufit i potem niebardzo wjdzie poziom płytek pod  sufitem?

dodi

----------


## SAVAGE7

to znaczy że albo płytkarz spartolił robotę albo gość od sufitu   :Lol:

----------


## Rezi

jezeli płytki dochodza do sufitu, sufit robisz przed przyklejeniem oststniej płytki tak aby nie trzeba było ciąć płytek lub nie powstała zbyt duża szczelina.

u mnie pomimo wielokrotnego licznia ostatnie płytki trzebabyło ścinać 1 cm,

----------


## dodi

Czyli z tego co widze pasuje jednak najpierw dać płytki jeżeli mają dochodzić do sufitu...

dodi

----------


## Borczas

Planuje remont pokoju i mam zamiara zrobić sufit powieszany. Cały problem polega na tym, że chcę aby ten sufit wygladal jak ramka dookoła sufitu czyli od ściany do końca sufitu powieszanego planuję odległośc ok. 20-30 cm.
Teraz proszę o radę czy ta odległość jest wystarczająca?

Co zrobić nad oknem tzn. Może się pojawić problem z firankami i z tym związanymi rzeczami rzeczami?

Oświetlenia oumieszczać dookoła nawet na oknem?

Poproszę o jakięs zdjęcia, jeśli ktoś już taki problem rozwiązał.

Pozdrowionka.

----------


## ArtiW

20-30 cm styknie.
Moja siostra tak ma. Mysle, ze wlasnie tak jak chcesz zrobic. Postaram sie zdobyc zdjecia.

----------


## sebo8877

Na mej www są sufity (jakie robiłem u siebie) pytaj o co chcesz

sebo8877

----------


## Borczas

Cały problem polega na tym głównie jak to zrobić na oknem aby jeszcze umieścic karnisz od firanki i oświetlenie w suficie jak macie jakieś zdjęcia to poproszę.
Ręcę aż się same palą do roboty jak widzę niektóre galerie :wink:

----------


## ArtiW

Moja siostra ma z roletami w oknach.







No wlasnie... Ona ma odwrotnie niz ty chcesz. Czyli srodek pusty, zabudowane sciany, tak ok. 20 cm.

----------


## angi

Czy sufity podwieszane robi się przed tynkami, czy można po tynkach.

----------


## mikita

po tynkach

----------


## Borczas

Jaka jest minimalna zazwyczaj szerokość sufitu podwieszanego żeby umięścić w nim halogeny tzn oświetlenie?

----------


## sebo8877

min 7cm by odprowadzić ciepło

sebo8877

----------


## ArtiW

zalezy tez od typu halogenu. Sa rozne wysokosci oprawek. Musisz do oprawki dodac ok.2-5 centymetrow, wlasnie na odprowadzenie ciepla.

----------


## Borczas

O co chodzi z doprowadzeniem ciepła

----------


## Borczas

Tzn odprowadzeniem ciepła

----------


## Borczas

Czy chodzi o odprowadzenie ciepła z halogenów? Jeśli tak to czy ok 2-3 cm wystarczy?

----------


## sebo8877

Chodzi o odprowadzenie ciepła z nagrzewających się halogenów - 5-7 cm to min  wg mnie 2-3 cm będa doprowadzały do częstego palenia zarówek

Sebo8877

----------


## pawel99

mam straszny problem. Remontuje sobie biuro z odziedziczonym po poprzednikach sufitem podwieszanym modułowym. Niestety stan sufitu jest podły. Jedynie stelaż jest w porządku.
W związku z tym chciałem wymienić same płytki (wypełnienie) sufitu. Mam jednak straszną wątpliwosć czy to w ogóle będzie mozliwe. Zmierzyłem stare płytki i mają wymiary 620 mm x 620 mm. W sklepach natomiast wszedzie widzę rozmiary 600 x 600. 
Czy ktoś zna producenta sufitów podwieszanych produkującego płytki w wymiarze 620 x 620 mm?

----------


## pawel99

nikt nie pomoże?

----------


## siggi&alka

panele  mozesz sam wymienic. to nic trudnego. domyslam sie ze stare strasznie pozolkly. rozmiary? coz...musisz szukac producenta  ktory ma w ofercie takie rozmiary jak u ciebie. pozdro.

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Witam.
Mam miec sufit podwieszany do konstrukcji dachu ( parterowy domek bez poddasza użytkowego) . Mój kierownik budowy , jako wykonawca, wycenił mi wartość materiału i robocizny na ..14 500 PL. 
Powierzchnia sufitu to 100 m2.
Wydaje mi się że to cena wzięta naprawdę z sufitu. Wychodzi prawie 150 PLN/m2 . 

Ile według fachmanów powinien kosztować m2 sufitu podwieszanego - chodzi mi o naprawdę przybliżone wartości .

----------


## Barbossa

połowa tego

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Tak też myślę .
Dzięki   :big grin:  
Jestem umówiony z 2 wykonawcami - ale już wiem że ktoś próbował mnie BEZCZELNIE oszukać.
Rozumiem 10% więcej za specjalne traktowanie  :Wink2:   ale 50% to już oszustwo  jak dla mnie.
Nie szukam jakiś super okazji , chodzi mi o zwykłą przyzwoitość . Ma być zrobione dobrze ale za przyzwoite pieniądze . Za kwotę która nie odbiega od średniej . Nie chcę doprowadzić do głodowych pensji budowlańców ale wszystko ma swoje granice

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Podtrzymuję zapytanie   :Wink2:

----------


## Trojan74

Stachu , nie 50 tylko 100% więcej   :big grin:   Bezczelnośc. U mnie tydzień temu ekipa skasowała 50 zł za metr , nie tylko sufitu ale tez za pokrycie ścian i postawienie działówek.

----------


## Kris2222

40zeta za metr też jest ok :smile:

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

O kurde   :Evil:  
Czyli gość chciał mnie nabić w butelkę o ponad 100%.
Jak napisałem - niech to będzie cena rynkowa a nawet trochę  drożej gdyż uważam że budowlańcy to też ludzie i chcą godnie żyć . Ale bez zbójeckich cen  :Evil:

----------


## laparia

U mnie będzie robiony sufit podwieszany 25 zł za robociznę z metra

pozdrawiam

----------


## agnieszkakusi

nasz sufit podwieszany to 150mkw. Cena materiału (robocizna we własnym zakresie) to niecałe 6 tyś zł.

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Z tego wynika że chciał na mnie szybko zarobić 10 patoli  :ohmy:

----------


## Graczyk

A ta cena jest tylko za stelarz czy jeszcze za izolacje wełenką bo to może bardzo zmienić wartość robocizny?

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

Nie panikujcie i nie podburzajcie kolegi   :cool:  . Może chcieli mu dać np 2 x wełnę Super Matę isover 150mm  (po 36zł m2) +Płyty gipsowe wodoodporne. Cena za m2=wełna 72zł+płyta 12+folia 2+stelaż~15+gips+taśma+normalia=około 103~110 zł*.+ robocizna* 
Wszyscy od razu zgodnie stwierdzili że to dużo a nikt nie zapytał o szczegóły planowanej pracy i  np ilośc załamań,pomieszczeń, obróbek okien dachowych itp. 
Jakich materiałów chcą użyć?

----------


## agnieszkakusi

u nas  w tej cenie to wartość stelażu z wszelkimi śrubami do montażu i płyta karton-gips. W łazienkach i kuchni zielona, reszta pomieszczeń biała.

----------


## Rezi

ZŁoty Róg ma rację 

jak z obróbka końcowa i poprawnie technologicznie to cena ok jednak to i tak górny pułap ceny

----------


## areq

Zależy co jest wymyślone.Nie wierzę,że to będzie "płaski" sufit,że nie będzie jakichś zmian poziomów,łuków,kątów itp. itd.
Na 100m2 to jednak naprawdę dużo kasy.Robcizna około 3,5tys  + udziwnienia z 1tys+ osadzenie halogenków 0,5tys na górkę. Materiał +  farby by pomalować na gotowo to max 5tys z zawiesiami,silikonami,gipsami i innymi bajerami ofkoz
100zł/m2 cena optymalna,powyżej to ktoś łoi z Ciebie-niestety często /nie zawsze/ tak bywa,że ekipa z polecenia kiera daje swoją cenę a on dolicza za "załatwienie" ekipy.Szanujący się i uczciwy kierbud doliczy 10-20%max ,Ty trafiłeś na pazernego...
BTW kierownik budowy i wykonawca w jednym? rozumiem,że był też i inspektor nadzoru zatrudniony?Jaką miałeś kontrolę głównie nad cenami???
BTW2 sufit podwieszany chcesz robić?" a  kiedy tynki???? płyty GK złapią całą wodę z wysychających posadzek i tynków.
BTW3 domek bardzo mi się podoba.Styl który lubię.

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Większość materiałów sam kupowałem ,więc jest ok.
Robocizna jak do tej pory jest także ok.
Wełnę mam już kupioną .
Co do powierzchni - to 100 m2 z jednym uskokiem  :Wink2:  -kuchnia jest na wysokość 2,5 a reszta na 2,7 - to jedyne udziwnienie .

Co do tynkowania to jest tak: najpierw robie sam stelaż i podwieszam wełenkę (ocieplenie ) . Dlaczego  tak?
Bo mam poddasze nieużytkowe i będę grzał w zimie piecykiem Jotula. I jakbym nie miał jakiejś bariery na suficie to grzałbym nieocieplony, wentylowany dach  :Wink2:   - bez sensu.
Tak to :
- zrobię docieplenie sufitu wełenką
- elektrykę 
- tynki wewnętrzne
- c.o

Dopiero na wiosnę ( kwiecień, maj ) przykręcę płyty . Do tego czasu podeschnie mi także wełenka z ocieplenia która , co tu ukrywać trochę nasiąknie wodą z tynków . 
Ale ten sposób pozwoli na roboty w zimie - będe miał jakąś tam temperature dodatnią i będę mógł ciągnąć roboty wykończeniowe o których wyżej napisałem

----------


## areq

Nie znam się na tyle,żeby powiedzieć na pewno,ale czy "namoknięta" wełna nie straci swoich właściwości? Ale rozumiem-jakbym może i musiał,też tak bym zrobił a nie czekał na wiosnę....

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Nie straci - musi tylko wyschnąć .
Zresztą popatrz jak firmy przechowują wełnę , generalnie nie pod dachem  :Evil:

----------


## minkapinka

o ile taki sufit obniza pomieszczenie? 15cm? 20 cm? Czy pomieszczenie o wysokosci 2,9 metra nie jest do takiego sufitu  za niskie?

----------


## piotrulex

moim zdaniem tak jak piszesz   :Wink2:

----------


## geddeon

o dzizus ! 2,9 za niskie ? 
ja w mieszkaniu mam 2,6 a obniżyłem w niektórych miejscach nawet do 2,4 m  :smile: 
no chyba że jesteś koszykarzem  :wink:  i będziesz zawadzał głową o obniżone elementy......

A te sufity na zdjęciach to fajny bayer  :smile:  niestety tylko w tych wnękach gdzie jest oświetlenie strasznie zbiera się kurz.... :sad:  Trzeba mieć odkurzacz z dłuuuugim przewodem "wdychającym"

----------


## minkapinka

w mieszkaniu tez mam 2,65 i uwazam, ze to wystarczajaco. Dom i mieszkanie to inna przestrzen - w mieszkaniu pokoj dzienny mam 20m2 a w domu bede miała otwarta przestrzeń ponad 70m2, dlatego wysokość powinna być inna.

----------


## fasola25

> o ile taki sufit obniza pomieszczenie? 15cm? 20 cm? Czy pomieszczenie o wysokosci 2,9 metra nie jest do takiego sufitu  za niskie?


właśnie kończą u nas taki sufit
mamy wysokość 2,9 a sufit obnizyliśmy o ok 24 cm (niestety aż tyle, potrzebne było miejsce do rozprowadzenia rur) i niestety nie wyglada to tak ładnie jak na tych zdjęciach (może jak pomalulemy efekt bedzie lepszy)
wydaje mi się ze obnizenie sufitu o jakies 15 cm bedzie wygladalo b.dobrze

----------


## minkapinka

*fasola25*
pokaz swój sufit  :smile:  24 cm to bardzo duzo, dlatego pytam, czy da sie zrobic taki sufit, zeby było mniej...

----------


## fasola25

> *fasola25*
> pokaz swój sufit  24 cm to bardzo duzo, dlatego pytam, czy da sie zrobic taki sufit, zeby było mniej...


na razie nie mam fotek tego sufitu, poza tym nie jest wykonczony więc może dlatego tak kiepsko wyglada
wiem, że na pewno można zrobić mniejsze obnizenie

----------


## Samurai_Jack

> Napisał minkapinka
> 
> *fasola25*
> pokaz swój sufit  24 cm to bardzo duzo, dlatego pytam, czy da sie zrobic taki sufit, zeby było mniej...
> 
> 
> na razie nie mam fotek tego sufitu, poza tym nie jest wykonczony więc może dlatego tak kiepsko wyglada
> wiem, że na pewno można zrobić mniejsze obnizenie


Czy sufit będziesz miał z podświetleniem ?
Jak tak jakie źródło światła stosujesz ?!

----------


## fasola25

> Czy sufit będziesz miał z podświetleniem ?
> Jak tak jakie źródło światła stosujesz ?!


oświetlenie będzie wbudowane w sufit pod spodem, nie bedę oświetlała tej wnęki

----------


## 2112wojtek

> Napisał Samurai_Jack
> 
> Czy sufit będziesz miał z podświetleniem ?
> Jak tak jakie źródło światła stosujesz ?!
> 
> 
> oświetlenie będzie wbudowane w sufit pod spodem, nie bedę oświetlała tej wnęki


Dla schowanego oświetlenia, obniżenie minimalne możesz wykonać na ok 15 - 17cm.
Wynika to z konstrukcji stelażu g-k : minimalna "półka" ma grubość na zwykłym profilu ok. 8cm a przestrzeń na świetłówkę to min. ok 8cm. Zmniejszyć mozna stosując profil wąski, wówczas "półka" ma zaledwie 5 cm grubości, przestrzeń na świetlówkę j.w.
W przypadku nie stosowania oświetlenia chowanego.
Obniżenia od stropu możesz wykonywać na dowolną wysokość, zawsze jednak większą lub "=" 5 cm.
W pomieszczeniu 2,9m masz możliwość regulowania wysokośćią aż o 40cm, jeśli jednak chcesz zastosować taki sposób obniżenia jak na pokazanym zdjęciu, to nie zejdziesz więcej niż 15-20cm .
Jeśli Twoje pomieszczenie jest w miarę proporcjonalne możesz obniżać do woli, zachowując jednak dla "pudełek" na suficie  odpowiednie proporcje,  pomiędzy wysokością  bniżenia a jego powierzchnią - a więc spoko w tak wysokim pomieszczeniu masz sporo możliwości.

----------


## sejlor

Ajak się robi taki gzyms? Jak mocować profile, żeby wszystko się nie uginało?

----------


## Lataren

Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle myślałem tak jak już opisywałem zrobić kawałek sufitu podwieszanego i umieścić pod nim telewizor i komodę jakąś oczywiście sufit podświetlony będzie

----------


## jajmar

> Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle myślałem tak jak już opisywałem zrobić kawałek sufitu podwieszanego i umieścić pod nim telewizor i komodę jakąś oczywiście sufit podświetlony będzie


A widziałeś gdzieś TV nad sufitem ?

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Lataren
> 
> Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle myślałem tak jak już opisywałem zrobić kawałek sufitu podwieszanego i umieścić pod nim telewizor i komodę jakąś oczywiście sufit podświetlony będzie
> 
> 
> A widziałeś gdzieś TV nad sufitem ?


w sypialni, gdy na antymisjonarza się trzaskasz
często tam czegoś brakuje (stymulanta   :Roll:   )

----------


## d5620s

> Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle myślałem tak jak już opisywałem zrobić kawałek sufitu podwieszanego i umieścić pod nim telewizor i komodę jakąś oczywiście sufit podświetlony będzie


całe stada ludzi tak mają. Powoli to z mody wychodzi a ty dopiero to wymysliełeś :smile:  :smile:  :smile: pozdrowionka

----------


## theodolit

> Napisał Lataren
> 
> Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle myślałem tak jak już opisywałem zrobić kawałek sufitu podwieszanego i umieścić pod nim telewizor i komodę jakąś oczywiście sufit podświetlony będzie
> 
> 
> A widziałeś gdzieś TV nad sufitem ?


ludzie wszystko zrobią  :wink:  w pimp my drive ;p na mtv komus TV pod podwoziem zamontowali - to i moze dla rzedkich okazji odkurzania przestrzenie miedzysufitowej sobie telepatrzydło zamontowac  :wink: 

hoho

----------


## ms.

I ja będę musiała obniżać sufit, żeby zamaskować rury reku. 

Wysokość wyjściowa 2,9 m.

----------


## Rinno75

Ile kosztuje wykonanie takiego wykonczenia sufitu?
Pokoj ma 45 m2.

Jeszcze jedno: jaka powinna byc szczerokosc tego grymsu, jesli pomieszczenie na 4,85 szerokosci? Czy 90 cm z kazdej strony to duzo czy malo?

Moze ktos wie gdzie znalezc wiecej na temat tego konkretnego rozwiazania sufitu?

----------


## kakaowy

To wszystko jest kwestia estetyki. Wg mnie zeby to dobrze wygladalo, to grubosc obnizonego kawalka musi sie zawierac w przedziale 12-15 cm. Pustka nad nim musi miec taka sama grubosc. "Odsunięcie" od ścian to również kwetia indywidualna, spróbuj to sobie wyobrazić w konkretnym wnętrzu i będziesz wiedział. Nie ma na to reguły.

Co do ceny. W przypadku takich zabudow ciezko ustalic, ze kosztuja one X zl/mb. Zrobienie czegos takiego kazdemu moze zajac rozna ilosc czasu, a od tego zalezy przeciez cena.

----------


## Rinno75

A moze wiecie gdzie w sieci mozna znalezc jakies informacje na ten temat?
I jak to sie fachowo nazywa? :wink:

----------


## kakaowy

A jakich konkretnie informacji potrzebujesz?

----------


## Rinno75

Interesuja mnie techniki wykonywania, moze jakies kosztorysy. Im wiecej informacji tym lepiej.
Na razie nic nie moge znalezc, bo szczerze mowiac nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa.

----------


## kakaowy

O kosztorysy trudno, tak jak już pisałem każdy wycenia to indywidualnie.

O instrukcję wykonania też będzie ciężko. Instrukcja zresztą niewiele tu pomoże. Przy suchych zabudowach sprawa jest generalnie prosta - masz kilka elementów (profile UD30, CD60, wieszaki różnego rodzaju, łączniki, wkręty, etc.) i musisz je połączyć ze sobą w taki sposób, aby uzyskać sztywność i stabilność konstrukcji, jednocześnie zachowując zasadę aby cała konstrukcja była podzielona na możliwie duże fragmenty. To jest jak układanka, musisz mieć odrobinę wyobraźni i wtedy instrukcje nie są potrzebne.

----------


## _Beti_

Zakupiłam wczoraj listwy styropianowe które chce przykleić pod sufitem i włożyć później do nich wąż świetlny i mam związku z tym pytanie czym przykleić ten styropian do ściany zwykłym klejem  do styropianu czy może jakimś silikonem? Aby się to wszystko trzymało.

----------


## DorciaIQ

> 


Ale fajny kominek   :big tongue:  
*Minka* skąd masz te fotki?

Tak na oko to też mi się wydaje że nie więcej niż 20 cm... Ale ja mam wadę wzroku   :Wink2:

----------


## mikolayi

u mnie wyglada to   tak:

----------


## DorciaIQ

Super, a wymiary?

----------


## szary Franek

Dobrze robisz, nie obniżając zbytnio sufitu. Wysokość pomieszczenia to nie tylko kwestia proporcji i zwyczajowych do tej pory norm. To także sprawa kubatury powietrza, którym oddychasz. Im wyższe pomieszczenie, tym tego powietrza więcej. Z moich doswiadczeń zawodowych (architekt) wynika, że warto zbliżyć się do wysokości pomieszczenia w świetle do 300 cm. Nie ma to większego wpływu na koszty ogrzewania (te sa znaczące w przypadku otwartej klatki schodowej w dwukondygnacyjnym domu), za to czystość powietrza jest wyraźnie wieksza, niż w domach o h netto kondygnacji 260 cm.

Pozdrawiam.

szary Franek

----------


## mikolayi

> Super, a wymiary?


nie właziłem ostatnio na drabinę, ale sufit jest obniżony o około 15 cm, a rnt wystaje na około 10, żeby możnabyło w miarę, ale to w miarę swobodnie podejść odkurzaczem

----------


## DorciaIQ

> Napisał DorciaIQ
> 
> Super, a wymiary?
> 
> 
> nie właziłem ostatnio na drabinę, ale sufit jest obniżony o około 15 cm, a rnt wystaje na około 10, żeby możnabyło w miarę, ale to w miarę swobodnie podejść odkurzaczem


No właśnie: i tak jest ładnie   :big grin:  
Zanotowane!    :cool:

----------


## popolg

jako ze to forum ZRÓB TO SAM wiec pochwale sie moja konstrukcją  :smile:  moze ktoś coś podpatrzy przy okazji  :smile:  
a wieć jest to belka do okola pokoju wykończona sztukateria styropianową ma byc podświetlana od góry wężem swietlnym co będzie tworzyło taka ładną poświate :smile:  na suficie 


a więc najpierw stelaż ten jest na obrotowych wieszakach ale nie polecam lepsze bedą Esy jednak 

teraz płytowanie spoinowanie... 


i listwy styropianowe kleimy do płyty do czoła na klej montażowy wystawiająć dolną krawędz zeby wystawała 2-3mm i dopiery wtedy szpachlujemy calą płytę  :smile:  i to by było na tyle pozniej łaczenia akrylem robimy wąż swietlny od góry halogeny na bokach i mi sie podoba jak na razie :smile:  

http://popolg.fotosik.pl/albumy/492856.html

----------


## arturpawel

1 - 


> a więc najpierw stelaż ten jest na obrotowych wieszakach ale nie polecam lepsze bedą Esy


 - dlaczego ?
2 - jaka jest szerokość tej konstrukcji ?
3 - łączenie profili "pchełkami" - podstawowy błąd

----------


## popolg

na esach bedzie prościej tak mi sie wydaje jesli sie ma prosty sufit to po co udziwniać i wyjdzie taniej i stabilniej na pewno 
a szerokość  to pół płyty czyli 60cm zeby odpadu nie było 
czemu pchełki to błąd ?????? może kolega wytłumaczyć????

----------


## arturpawel

ja dałbym 2 wieszaki 
esy - stabilniejsze ? a jak łączysz esy z profilem ?
pchełki to błąd bo wypaczają płytę przy dokręcaniu i poza tym to po prostu takie są zasady konstrukcji - sufit ma wisiec na wieszakach a uszyna jest tylko wyznacznikiem poziomu i tymczasowym ( przed wypoziomowaniem na wieszakach) oparciem dla profili głównych

----------


## popolg

kolego tylko w tym problem ze to musi być na jednym wieszaku zeby jak staniesz na końcu pokoju nie było widać mocowań mam byc tylko pusta przestrzeń a pozatym to nie jest sufit podwieszany tylko mały jego wycinek a pchełki w pewnym stopniu wciskają sie w płytę a poztym stabilniej mi sie wydaje jak to się wszystko poskręca a potrzecie jak sie szpachluje całą płytę to nic nie widać 

a esy do profila  tez pchełkami a masz inny pomysł???????? przyspawać :wink: he he  :smile:  
ale tak serio to jak ??? bo tez bede robił na esach jeszcze sufit jeden

a tak przy okazji widze ze kolega w temacie mam łazienke do zrobienia 2x3 i płytki wiadomo na ścianach jak sie zabrać do tego UD do płytek montowac i w poprzek cd 60 co 40 cm od góry esy do stropu dobrze kombinuje :smile:  przy takiej szerokości chyba da radę na na takiej konstrukcij jedno poziomowej wszelkie rady miło widziane :smile:

----------


## mwnn

@ popolg
 jak możesz zapodaj mi wszelkie fotki tych twoich konstrukcji. mój mail: [email protected]

pozdrawiam.

----------


## popolg

> @ popolg
> jak możesz zapodaj mi wszelkie fotki tych twoich konstrukcji. mój mail: [email protected]
> 
> pozdrawiam.


wrzuciłem parę nowych fotek na fotosika lhttp://popolg.fotosik.pl/albumy/492856.html
 jak by potrzeba więcej szczegółów to daj znac

 :Wink2:

----------


## vieta

Zamierzamy zrobić podwiesznay sufit. 
Prosze o rady i zdjęcia jak to u Was wygląda.

----------


## Trociu

Polecam przejrzeć archiwum....

----------


## Besta77

rzuć okiem http://forum.muratordom.pl/sufity-po...eszany%20sufit

----------


## vieta

> rzuć okiem http://forum.muratordom.pl/sufity-po...eszany%20sufit


bbb dziękuję!!!

----------


## Anulek2005

Wybaczcie, ale mam ponad rok przerwy w budowaniu i wypadłam z obiegu. Jaki powinnam przyjąć koszt wykonania (łącznie z materiałem) sufitu podwieszanego na pow. 18 m2 w kuchni. UWAGA - ponieważ zaparłam się jak świnia w korycie, że chcę wyspę z piecem na niej, to sufit musi wytrzymać obciążenie okapu wiszącego nad rzeczoną kuchnią   :ohmy:  
Czy ja w ogóle gadam z sensem?
Pomóżcie proszę.

----------


## fennel

> Wybaczcie, ale mam ponad rok przerwy w budowaniu i wypadłam z obiegu. Jaki powinnam przyjąć koszt wykonania (łącznie z materiałem) sufitu podwieszanego na pow. 18 m2 w kuchni. UWAGA - ponieważ zaparłam się jak świnia w korycie, że chcę wyspę z piecem na niej, to sufit musi wytrzymać obciążenie okapu wiszącego nad rzeczoną kuchnią   
> Czy ja w ogóle gadam z sensem?
> Pomóżcie proszę.


Pewnie wiele nie pomoge, o kosztach sufitu nie powiem, bo "robi rodzina", ale mamy ta sama powierzchnie i takze bede miec okap nad wyspa. Okap u nas jest jakos specjalnie montowany bezposrednio do sufitu (nie do podwieszanego, bo by konstrukcja pewnie nie wytrzymala), jak to robili tego nie wiem, bo mnie nie bylo przy tym, ale ponoc mocowanie jest dosc gleboko "wryte" w sufit, a tez dlatego, ze mamy dosyc wysoko sufity i zaden okap bezposrednio nie pasowal (trzeba bylo mu komin "dobudowywac"). Jesli u Ciebie sufity nie sa wysoko, to takie rusztowanie, ktore jest z okapem bezposrednio trzeba wmontowac do sufitu (ale nie podwieszanego....przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje   :Roll: ).

----------


## Anulek2005

No właśnie problem w tym, że mam wysoko. Co prawda bardzo mi się ta wyspa (a dokładnie półwysep) marzy, ale nie wiem czy koszty nie sprowadzą mnie na ziemię i będę musiała wrócić do standardowej kuchni   :cry:   :oops:

----------


## vieta

> Wybaczcie, ale mam ponad rok przerwy w budowaniu i wypadłam z obiegu. Jaki powinnam przyjąć koszt wykonania (łącznie z materiałem) sufitu podwieszanego na pow. 18 m2 w kuchni. UWAGA - ponieważ zaparłam się jak świnia w korycie, że chcę wyspę z piecem na niej, to sufit musi wytrzymać obciążenie okapu wiszącego nad rzeczoną kuchnią   
> Czy ja w ogóle gadam z sensem?
> Pomóżcie proszę.


nie pomogę Ci niestety :sad:

----------


## fennel

> No właśnie problem w tym, że mam wysoko. Co prawda bardzo mi się ta wyspa (a dokładnie półwysep) marzy, ale nie wiem czy koszty nie sprowadzą mnie na ziemię i będę musiała wrócić do standardowej kuchni


Z pewnoscia gdy zostawi sie gladki sufit (bez podwieszania), ktory sprowadzi sie tylko do powieszenia lampy jest najtansza obcja, jesli i tak bedziesz robic sufit podwieszany, to koszt wmontowania takiego okapu nie jest juz tak wielki.
Ja wolalabym sufit nie-podwieszany, ale jakos okap trzeba bylo podlaczyc do wentylacji i ukryc to wszystko, wiec nie bylo innego wyjscia, do tego ciezko rozpracowac w takiej przestrzeni oswietlenie jesli chcialoby sie zyrandole,  poszlo wiec oswietlenie w sufit. Te 18m2 na kuchnie to jest sporo i uklad wymagal nie innego ustawienia mebli, wyspa musiala po prostu powstac.  Odleglosc miedzy jedna a druga sciana jest 4,40m2, wiec co ze srodkiem miedzy nimi? Jedna prostopadla do nich sciana, to same okna od dolu do gory, a po drugiej stronie salon. Na wyspie do wyboru byla albo plyta, albo zlew (z dwojga wolalam podprowadzac tylko prad niz dodatkowo jeszcze przylacza pod zlew, zmywarke i pralke, ktore i tak nie wiem czy by sie dalo, ze wzgledu na spadek jaki musi byc i odleglosc). Plyta byla najprostszym rozwiazaniem jak i w tym wypadku chyba tanszym, najmniej skomplikowanym.
Musisz sobie przeliczyc jakie rozwiazanie bedzie najkorzystniejsze, nie patrzylabym na same checi i koszty. Jesli masz robic okap/wyspe/polwysep czy co tam tylko dlatego, ze Ci sie podoba, a niekoniecznie bedzie to dobre/wygodne rozwiazanie (jak daleko masz do zlewu czy lodowki?), to warto sie zastanowic. Ciezko mi ocenic nie znajac projektu kuchni.

----------


## Anulek2005

Do *fennel* - może obrazki Ci pomogą  :smile:   Wybacz jakość, ale mam pod ręką tylko wypasiony program Ikea   :oops:  



i od góry:



Na rysunku 1 "patrzysz" przez wejście z salonu, a te drzwi po lewej są tak naprawdę schodkami na korytarz (przedpokój, hall   :cool:  ).

W lewym górnym rogu jest wejście do spiżarni przez szafkę   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   (mój autorski wymysł   :oops:  )

Z pełnej wyspy zrezygnowałam na mocy faktu przygotowania kuchni pod standard tzn. wszystkie instalacje na ścianie naprzeciw salonu. Nie wyobrażam sobie ciągnięcia rurek wodnych do- i odpływowych na środek kuchni w sytuacji, gdy są już gotowe wylewki.

Z góry zaznaczam również, że zabudowanie ściany z oknem jest utrudnione, bo okno tylko 80 cm nad posadzką i grzejnik pod nim   :Confused:  

No i na koniec jeszcze wymiary: ściana z oknem 400cm, ściana z drzwiami do salonu 320, ściana ze schodkami 200 cm (oczywiście bez schodków) i najdłuższa 485cm. 

No to czekam na uszczypliwe komentarze i życzliwe uwagi   :Wink2:

----------


## Anulek2005

No i w sumie nie napisałam gdzie mam "ujście" wentylacji   :ohmy:   :oops:  

Na tym rysunku jest to mniej więcej nad zlewem   :Confused:  

Sądzę, że srebrny komin pełznący po suficie raczej mało rozkoszny będzie, no nie?

No to jesteśmy z powrotem przy podwieszanym suficie  :big grin:

----------


## bert

Witam,może masz pomysł jak podwiesic sufit,zostawiając przerwę od okna 20 cm.
Pomieszczenie 5 na 6, wnęka na dłuższym boku.Możliwe obniżenie max.10 cm
Przerwa ta potrzebna na karnisze i oświetlenie wężowe (da ładną poświatę)Z
góry dziękuję - widzę że znasz się na żeczy

----------


## Killer_su

*popolog*  ładnie wyszło  :Smile: 
*bert*  nie rozumiem z czym problem. Po prostu wieszasz sufit 20cm od okna   :cool:

----------


## bert

Przesadziłam z opuszczeniem (będzie mniej),mocowania ES, na obwodzie profile UD,CD wsuwane w przyścienny (to wiem) - jak przymocowac od strony okna i wykączyc wnękę- to moja niewiadoma. Będę to robiła pierwszy raz w życiu proszę o wyrozumiałośc jako kobieta mam małe doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie.Jedyne doświadczenie to szafa wnękowa z półkami k/g i jedna zbudowana ścianka jak również przyklejanie płyt.

----------


## Trociu

> Przesadziłam z opuszczeniem (będzie mniej),mocowania ES, na obwodzie profile UD,CD wsuwane w przyścienny (to wiem) - jak przymocowac od strony okna i wykączyc wnękę- to moja niewiadoma. Będę to robiła pierwszy raz w życiu proszę o wyrozumiałośc jako kobieta mam małe doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie.Jedyne doświadczenie to szafa wnękowa z półkami k/g i jedna zbudowana ścianka jak również przyklejanie płyt.


Tylko że my mamy lekki problem ze zrozumieniem w czym masz konkretnie problem. Robisz sufit podwieszany, więc dookoła dajesz UD, potem ES i CD.

Zazwyczaj sufit jest wyżej aniżeli górna krawędź okna, więc od strony okna też UD mocujesz do ściany. A wnękę na okno jeżeli chcesz obrobic płytami g-k, to myślę, że najlepiej na klej gipsowy.

No chyba że u Ciebie jest jakoś tak, że sufit jest poniżej górnej krawędzi okna...

----------


## frykow

Nieee, on chce zrobić taką dziurę wzdłuż ściany z oknami. Czyli opuścić sufit nie od samej ściany, ale w odległości 10cm od niej.

----------


## Trociu

> Nieee, on chce zrobić taką dziurę wzdłuż ściany z oknami. Czyli opuścić sufit nie od samej ściany, ale w odległości 10cm od niej.


A już łapię o co chodzi. Taka wyspa po środku pomieszczenia

To można zrobić następująco:
- obrys na suficie z UD
- profile CD wieszane na ESach
- obrys obniżenia stanowią skrajne profile CD i UD włożone prostopadle względem CD
- płyty przykręcamy do UD przy suficie i CD/UD w obniżeniu

Mam nadzieję, że teraz trochę czytelniej.

----------


## bert

Dzięki,że ktoś próbuje mnie zrozumiec.A może jakiś schemacik dla blondynki,bo w żaden sposób nie pojmuję do czego mam włożyc profil CD od strony okna.(chyba że mam je włożyc w boczne na krótszych ścianach)Odległośc od ściany okiennej do miejsca gdzie będzie opuszczony sufit 20 cm.Obniżenie na ESach, tyle aby wyrównac sufit i schowac kable.Pokój 5na6 gdzie 6 to ściana z oknami.Rozumiem że profile UD będą na trzech ścianach.Zależy mi, aby sufi nie dostał jakiś wybrzuszeń (brrrr nie runął) i był zasłonięty w opuszczeniu od strony okna.

----------


## frykow

> Dzięki,że ktoś próbuje mnie zrozumiec.A może jakiś schemacik dla blondynki,bo w żaden sposób nie pojmuję do czego mam włożyc profil CD od strony okna.(chyba że mam je włożyc w boczne na krótszych ścianach)Odległośc od ściany okiennej do miejsca gdzie będzie opuszczony sufit 20 cm.Obniżenie na ESach, tyle aby wyrównac sufit i schowac kable.Pokój 5na6 gdzie 6 to ściana z oknami.Rozumiem że profile UD będą na trzech ścianach.Zależy mi, aby sufi nie dostał jakiś wybrzuszeń (brrrr nie runął) i był zasłonięty w opuszczeniu od strony okna.


Do niczego nie musisz wkładać profilu CD. Profile przyścienne UD w zasadzie nie służą do przenoszenia obciążeń, więc jeżeli nie włożysz z jednej strony profili CD to nic złego się nie stanie - tylko przypilnuj żeby wieszaki były blisko krawędzi.

----------


## popolg

witam ja ten sufit  bym wykonał tak 




a wiec są to profile cd podwójnie wokół całego pomieszczenia troche tego bedzie...  :smile:  mocowane na esach do tego profile CD pryceiete na szerokosc sufitu łączone krzyzowo z z tym  górnym profilem za pomocą łączników krzyzowych pozniej wszystkie te profile CD obramowane profilem UD jesli dobrze rozumie jedna sciana zostaje otwarta to tak to zrobiem na ryunku druga zamknieta jak cos prosze pytac :wink:

----------


## JoShi

Oooo. Nareszcie jakieś konkrety.

To może jeszcze potrafiłbyś mi tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/plyty-kg-...ym,t140801.htm
coś poradzić?

----------


## martino_martino

mam problem i proszę o pomoc wykańczam dom który jest wybudowny w straym sytemie nad salonem, który mieści się na parterze jest strop - wylany beton. Nad stropem jest dachówka i prwadopodobnie jakieś ocieplenie ale sprawa jest wątliwa. Problem sprowadza się do tego , że chcę tam zrobić podwieszany sufit i co ekipa to inna propozycja wykonania. Jedni polecają folie paroizolacyjną wełnę folie paroizolacyjną i na to przykręcić płytę, inni nie widzą problemu i proponują wełnę i odrazu płytę,  kolejni wełna folia paroizolacyjna płyta, a jeszczeinni to żadnego ocieplenie tylko zerwać dachówkę i ocieplić z zewnątrz. Mam świadomość tego że to ostatnie rozwiązanie jest najsensowniejsze ale problem polega na tym, że dachówka ma z 8 lat i już takiej nie produkują jak ekipa przyjdzie i zacznie to rozbierać i zajdzie konieczność wymiany dachówek a mój zgromadzony zapas się skonczy to co wtedy. jakie rozwiązanie wybrać żeby ocieplić to pomieszczenie od wewnątrz i żeby uniknąc później jakiś problemów ze skraplaniem 
Z góry dziękuje

----------


## Trociu

> mam problem i proszę o pomoc wykańczam dom który jest wybudowny w straym sytemie nad salonem, który mieści się na parterze jest strop - wylany beton. *Nad stropem jest dachówka i prwadopodobnie jakieś ocieplenie ale sprawa jest wątliwa.* Problem sprowadza się do tego , że chcę tam zrobić podwieszany sufit i co ekipa to inna propozycja wykonania.


To może wybierz się na górę i sprawdź jaką masz konstrukcję dachu. Dopóki nie będziemy znać szczegółów warstw dachu, nikt Ci dobrze nie poradzi.

----------


## martino_martino

z dachem nie chcę nic robić chciałbym żeby któś doradził mi jak właściwie ocieplić ten strop od środka, aby uniknąć efektu skraplania 
a jak mi zostanie funduszy po remoncie środka to może pomyśle o dachu

----------


## Trociu

> z dachem nie chcę nic robić chciałbym żeby któś doradził mi jak właściwie ocieplić ten strop od środka, aby uniknąć efektu skraplania 
> a jak mi zostanie funduszy po remoncie środka to może pomyśle o dachu


AAA - czyli jednak chesz ocieplić strop - to co jest z jednej strony sufitem salonu a z drugiej podłogą stryszku.

No to pytania kolejne:
- chcesz mieć ocieplenie od strony salonu - wszystko w suficie podwieszanym
- planujesz wykorzystać stryszek w przyszłości na użytkowy?

----------


## martino_martino

dom jest pietrowy ale jego bryła jest taka, że nad salonem tj. nad syfitem, który jest z lanego betonu nie ma żadnego miejsca na strych, po drugiej stronie sufitu są odrazu krokwie, które leżą na tym suficie, deskowanie papa i dachówka co ciekawe to sufit w salonie ma ma kąt około 30 stopni, żeby zostały zachowane spadu na dachu, gdyby tam był strych to nie byłoby żadnego problemu. W tym przypadku jest tak około 30cm stropu (beton) krokwie - może między nimi wełna deskowanie papa i dachówka. Cała ta konstrukcja łącznie z grubością betonowego stropu ma około 60 cm

----------


## Trociu

> W tym przypadku jest tak około 30cm stropu (beton) krokwie - *może między nimi wełna* deskowanie papa i dachówka. Cała ta konstrukcja łącznie z grubością betonowego stropu ma około 60 cm


Ponowię - wybierz się na górę i sprawdź, czy tej wełny już tam nie ma. Jeżeli jest to już masz częściowo ocieplone.
Jeżeli stryszek jest nie do wykorzystania, to proponuję dać tam ocieplenie, a wtedy to chyba można już położyć styro na strop.

----------


## martino_martino

no to jednym słowem dorzuciłeś kolejną koncepcję docieplenia stropu od środka styropianem poczekam jeszcze na kolejne rozwiązania

----------


## petrus65

Popolg wyszło super :smile:  A jak zrobiłeś ten okrągły kształy? Jak przyciąłeś profile i płytę GK? Dla mnie to mistrzostwo :smile: 

dzieki

----------


## popolg

> Popolg wyszło super A jak zrobiłeś ten okrągły kształy? Jak przyciąłeś profile i płytę GK? Dla mnie to mistrzostwo


dziękuje bardzo   :Lol:  

to jest bardzo proste  :smile:  profile to nacinane UD co pare cm a jesli chodzi o płyte to nie jest gięta tylko cieta piłą od wewnetrznej strony tak zeby trzymało sie tylko na papierze pozniej wszystko szpachlowałem i dałem narozniki plastikowe do łuków i trzeba to kilka razy poszpachlowac az bedzie okrągłe   :Lol:   a i jeszcze jedno boki nie sa przykręcone do profila UD tylko spodnia płyta jest przykrecona a boki są ustawione na gipsie na niej i na tym to sie trzymam jak znajde foto to ci wysle jak to sie robi

----------


## petrus65

> Popolg wyszło super A jak zrobiłeś ten okrągły kształy? Jak przyciąłeś profile i płytę GK? Dla mnie to mistrzostwo
> 
> 
> dziękuje bardzo   
> 
> to jest bardzo proste  profile to nacinane UD co pare cm a jesli chodzi o płyte to nie jest gięta tylko cieta piłą od wewnetrznej strony tak zeby trzymało sie tylko na papierze pozniej wszystko szpachlowałem i dałem narozniki plastikowe do łuków i trzeba to kilka razy poszpachlowac az bedzie okrągłe    a i jeszcze jedno boki nie sa przykręcone do profila UD tylko spodnia płyta jest przykrecona a boki są ustawione na gipsie na niej i na tym to sie trzymam jak znajde foto to ci wysle jak to sie robi


A te narożniki do łuków to jakieś standardowe okrągłe?

dzieki

----------


## popolg

Narożniki plastikowe specjalne do łuków po prostu sa nacinane i mozna je profilować nawet koło można zrobić

----------


## petrus65

> Narożniki plastikowe specjalne do łuków po prostu sa nacinane i mozna je profilować nawet koło można zrobić


WItaj

A gdzie mogę takie narożniki kupić i jak je fachowo sie nazwywa. Jak kiedyś powiedziałem maskownica to Pan w castoramie mi powiedział a co to takiego jest :smile:

----------


## popolg

ja kupiłem je w małym sklepiku a nie w Casto itp. po prostu narozniki do karton gipsu do łuków został mi jeden nawet cos ok 4zł chyba? kosztował polecam ci "normalne sklepy" wbrew pozorom tam jest taniej !!! a o obsłudze nie wspomnę   :Wink2:  albo allegro  http://www.allegro.pl/item471608696_...uper_cena.html

----------


## tomaszchary

szukam inspiracji do podwieszanego sufitu na korytarzu szer 2 m - prosze o zdjecia na adres [email protected]

----------


## CoolaTT

Właściwie podwieszana ramka, ale zapewniam że sufit też podwieszany. :big grin:

----------


## RenataS

tak wygląda mój sufit:



a tutaj są wymiary wysokości i głebokości wnęki





mam pytanie w związku z tymi wymiarami, sama wnęka ma wymiar 150x120 cm, tak, aby była centralnie nad stołem w jadalni, wysokość tej wnęki jest 11cm, z boku trzeba jeszcze obudowac płytą g-k, majster powiedział, ze powinna mieć wysokość 7cm, tak też rozrysował to *djjokers* w  
temacie  http://forum.muratordom.pl/obramowan...ps,t140595.htm 

11-7 to 4cm zostanie mi na światło ze świetlówek, czy to nie za mało?   :Confused:   bo moim zdaniem tak, a majstra zdaniem wystarczy, *djjokers* na swoim schemacie narysował 10cm i to jest chyba ok, 

*popolg* a jak Ty masz u siebie te wymiary?

----------


## Xiff

taka moja uwaga do schematu popolga.... troche bedzie ciezko przykrecic ten kawalek gipsowki pomiedzy oknami a konstrukcją (ten żeby "zamknąć" sufit podwieszany)... 
Trzeba mieć albo specjalną wkrętarkę "krótką/łamaną", albo przykleić na jakiś dobry klej montażowy...

Renata... Wszystko zalezy jakie swietlowki zamontujecie, najlepiej kupcie i bedziecie przymierzac... wtedy sobie tez przylozysz plyte i zobaczysz w jakiej konfiguracji to bedzie dawac najlepszy efekt..


pozdro..

----------


## RenataS

> taka moja uwaga do schematu popolga.... troche bedzie ciezko przykrecic ten kawalek gipsowki pomiedzy oknami a konstrukcją (ten żeby "zamknąć" sufit podwieszany)... 
> Trzeba mieć albo specjalną wkrętarkę "krótką/łamaną", albo przykleić na jakiś dobry klej montażowy...
> 
> Renata... Wszystko zalezy jakie swietlowki zamontujecie, najlepiej kupcie i bedziecie przymierzac... wtedy sobie tez przylozysz plyte i zobaczysz w jakiej konfiguracji to bedzie dawac najlepszy efekt..
> 
> 
> pozdro..


tak właśnie zrobiliśmy  :wink:

----------


## DorciaIQ

Fajnie to wygląda  :big tongue: 
Możesz zdradzić jakie wymiary masz tych "wnęk"? Co tam będzie? Świetlówki, wąż LEDowy czy jeszcze co innego?

----------


## Piczman

Hej!
Mam pytanie, chcę wykonac stelaż z profili do sufitu z K-G ale zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz:
Poziom sufitu jest 32 cm niżej belek stropowych   :ohmy:  
Jak to podwiesić ?
Z tego co się orientuje to wszelkie wieszaki są krótkie , można gdzieś kupić takie na 30-40 cm ???   :ohmy:

----------


## Trociu

> Hej!
> Mam pytanie, chcę wykonac stelaż z profili do sufitu z K-G ale zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz:
> Poziom sufitu jest 32 cm niżej belek stropowych   
> Jak to podwiesić ?
> Z tego co się orientuje to wszelkie wieszaki są krótkie , można gdzieś kupić takie na 30-40 cm ???


Chyba coś takiego musisz zrobić:
http://www.norgips.pl/zastosowanie/s...ny_stal_x1.pdf
Wieszaki z tego co widziałem na stronie Norgipsa mają i 50cm długości więc nie ma problemu.

----------


## Piczman

> Wieszaki z tego co widziałem na stronie Norgipsa mają i 50cm długości więc nie ma problemu.


Jeszcze lepiej bo 150 cm   :Lol:  

Dzięki , dziwne że jak szukałem to wszędzie podawali długości do 15 cm   :Roll:

----------


## RenataS

> Wieszaki z tego co widziałem na stronie Norgipsa mają i 50cm długości więc nie ma problemu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jeszcze lepiej bo 150 cm   
> 
> Dzięki , dziwne że jak szukałem to wszędzie podawali długości do 15 cm


wieszaki sa różnej długości, ja sufit na poddaszu mam podkieszony na 50cm, a tam,gdzie były skosy poddasza, to wykorzystywane były 150cm przycinane na wymiar oczywiście na wieszakach obrotowych  :smile:

----------


## vieta

jak wyglądają Wasze sufity?

orientujecie się jakie powinny być lampy "jarzeniówki"?

----------


## mysza223

Mam trochę sufitu w swoim podpisie pooglądaj.

----------


## Rezi

> jak wyglądają Wasze sufity?
> 
> orientujecie się jakie powinny być lampy "jarzeniówki"?


T5 barwa 827

----------


## vieta

> Napisał vieta
> 
> jak wyglądają Wasze sufity?
> 
> orientujecie się jakie powinny być lampy "jarzeniówki"?
> 
> 
> T5 barwa 827


dzięki 
Rezi nie widziałam Twoich podwieszanych sufitów-robiłeś je jednak?

----------


## vieta

> Mam trochę sufitu w swoim podpisie pooglądaj.


dzięki, a coś w podkowę, w kształcie prostokąta?

----------


## Rezi

tak to wyszło

----------


## vieta

> tak to wyszło


REZI jesteś moim guru!!! kominek i ten sufit to moje marzenie...pięknie!!!!!!! i podręczę Cię troszkę..powiedz mi proszę jak to zrobiłeś? czy tam jets jakas szyba? czym podświetlane? pliisss mów..

----------


## Owka1

Witam Wszystkich!
Co sądzicie o sufitach podwieszanych w łazience?
Proszę o zdjecia

----------


## Roksi01

Ja mam taki sufit i jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## sure

też już prawie mam...

----------


## damimax

Ja prawdopodobnie się na taki zdecyduję. Z tym, że prosty, na całości. Przede wszytskim obniży trochę wysokość, po drugie umożliwi mi zamontowanie oświetlenia halogenowego, które bardziej mi w łazience pasuje niz żyrandol  :Wink2:

----------


## Janusz75

Ja też planuję w każdej łazience zrobić sufity podwieszane. Dzięki temu można fajne cuda z oświetleniem kombinować. No i kubatura do ogrzania jakby mniejsza  :smile: .

----------


## DorciaIQ

I można taką fajną deszczownicę "z góry" a nie "z boku" zamontować  :wink:

----------


## kaszak

Też mam. 
A czemu masz wątpliwości?

----------


## mirka28

Ja też mam sufit podwieszany w łazience i wielu mich znajomych ma  :big grin:

----------


## monisien

Ja się nie zdecydowałam na sufit podwieszany.
Jakoś mi to pachnie sezonową modą i wątpię czy wytrzyma długie lata...
Żyrandoli jest maaaaaaaaaaaaaaasa do wyboru, także łazienkowe.
Jak się znudzi - wywalasz i bierzesz nowy.

----------


## emi601

ja też jestem na "nie"   :Wink2:  
osobiście mi się takie rozwiązanie wybitnie nie podoba, ale prawie wyszyscy znajomi mają i mają tam pomontowane halogeniki i wszystko gra. Mnie to do koncepcji wnętrz nie pasuje a moja niechęć do haloganików jest już ponoć legendarna   :oops:  
aaa chwila  ! wiem kto nie ma! moi teściowie mają fajną choć niezbyt dużą łazienkę z dużym oknem, maja dwa kinkiety po obu stronach lustra , dwa na przeciwległej ścianie i nie mają halogenikow, wcale nie jest ciemno, można tymi kinkietami niezależnie sterować i fajnie kształtować atmosferę w łazience. O!  :smile:

----------


## Roksi01

To właśnie żyrandole są już niemodne w łazience i od dawien dana ich się tam nie umieszcza. Kojarzą mi się ze starymi łazienkami urządzonymi bez gustu.

----------


## majalu

gust gustem, a my będziemy mieć z lenistwa :smile: 

nie mam jakiegoś super zmysłu wnętrzarskiego, więc w przedpokoju, kuchni, lazienkach machniemy sufity podwieszane - wybór lamp odpada :smile:

----------


## malgosia0023

My tylko w łazience nie bedziemy mieć halogenów...a dlaczego tak jakoś wyszło  :Confused:   :Wink2:  Będa dwa kinkiety i tyle

----------


## Deamos

Jak to mowia - o gustach sie nie dyskutuje. Do wnetrz klasycznych gustowny zyrandolek i kinkiet jak najbardziej OK. Do nowoczesnych to raczej sufit podwieszany z halogenikami i LED-ami  :smile: 

U mnie bedzie sufit podwieszany a lazienka bardziej nowoczesna, niz klasyczna  :smile:

----------


## mynia_pynia

Miałam nie mieć, ale jakoś zapomnieliśmy pociągnąć kabel z prundem  :wink:  nad kabinę prysznicową, a że jeden mamy "wolny" i znajduje się niedaleko kabiny to stwierdziliścmy że obniżymy sufit tylko nad brodzikiem, tam puścimy ten kabelek i z niego wypuścimy ze 4 halogeny, żeby oświetlały kabinę.

----------


## Gogdi

A ja mam sufit podwieszany, ale bez typowych halogenków, których nie cierrrpię. Za to 3 kostki z matowego szkła. A nad sufitem poszły wszystkie kable lazienkowe.

----------


## aniaitomek

Ja z podwieszanymi sufitami bym uważała...
Też sadzę, że za chwilę, rok, dwa, będą zupełnie out!
A jak patrze na halogenki, to też mnie odrzuca...
Jest tyle możliwości oświetlenia...

U siebie robię sufit podwieszany tam, gdzie muszę, żeby osłonić ocieplenie sufitu pod balkonem.

----------


## Juniorka

> Witam Wszystkich!
> Co sądzicie o sufitach podwieszanych w łazience?
> Proszę o zdjecia


Jestem ZA. Marzę o jasnej, równo oświetlonej łazience   :Wink2:  
Zdjęć jeszcze nie mam, bo gość dopiero co ten sufit nam zrobił, no i  nie ma jeszcze halogenów, ale dziś znałazłam takie jak chciałam (kwadartowe w satynowym kolorze)   :big grin:

----------


## user_112233

Hej.

Tematów z sufitem jest wiele. Nawet na tym forum, ale nie znalazłem pewnych szczegółów które mnie nurtuja - prosze o wyrozumialosc.

Jesli ktoś może to proszę o pomoc.

aby nie zanudzac umiescilem trzy prowizoryczne rysunki w paint z szybkimi pytaniami. Prosze o pomoc.


http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

----------


## Bastorek

Praktycznie mocowanie przebiega tak jak to narysowałeś.Reszta zależy od wymiarów jakie mam mieć za rampa.Świtlówke kupujesz wraz z obudowa którą mocujesz do boku rampy.Jak chcesz to sprubuje si to narysować w programie do projektowania.

----------


## Deamos

Do tego typu zastosowan montuje sie zwykle oprawy na swietlowki, czy sa jakies dedykowane?
A co sadzicie o paskach LED zamiast swietlowek?

----------


## Bastorek

To zależy jakie funkcje te światło ma spełniać, bo jeżeli ma oświetlać całą ściane to ledy jej tak nie oświetlą a jak ma dawać lekką poświate to jak najbardziej ledy.Druga strona led to oszczędnośc ale i cena tych led jest wysoka.

----------


## Bastorek

> To zależy jakie funkcje te światło ma spełniać, bo jeżeli ma oświetlać całą ściane to ledy jej tak nie oświetlą a jak ma dawać lekką poświate to jak najbardziej ledy.Druga strona led to oszczędnośc ale i cena tych led jest wysoka.





Konstrukcje tworzą profile przyścienne UD 30 mocowane do sufitu kołkami a do płyt wkretami.

----------


## TeeF

Otóż mam do rozwiązania podobne zagadnienie. Mianowicie chcialbym zrobic sufit podwieszany wokól pomieszczenia. Dane techniczne:
 - Wysokość zabudowy to ok. 14-15 cm.
 - Szerokość ok. 60cm. 
 - w srodku halogeny 12V co jakis czas (oswietlenie blatów itp.)
 - wokol, w zaglebieniu swietlowki.

Czy ktos moglby spojrzec praktycznym okiem i podpowiedziec jak powinna wygladac konstrukcja?

[img]
[/img]

----------


## Bastorek

Prosze bardzo!




Pomyśl czy zamiast świetlówek nie dać paska led, ma rownomierna poświate.

----------


## TeeF

że opcją dla świetlówek jest wąż LED. Jednak podobno moc oświetlenia nie jest wystarczająca. W moim przypadku chciałbym, aby to oświetlało kuchnię + oświetlenie punktowe - halogeny.
Generalnie nie chcę tworzyć "atmosfery", lecz uzyskać faktyczne doświetlenie pomieszczenia.

BTW: jakiego softu używasz do tych rysunków?

----------


## Bastorek

To prawda ledy dadzą jedynie lekką poświate.Ale od świetlówek tez nie ma co za bardzo wymagać.Jedynie halogeny będą oświetlały pomieszczenie do okoła.A do halogenów polecam ci kupno żarówek halogenowych ledowych o kącie 120 stopni, przy dużym zaoszczędzeniu energii będziesz miał wspaniale oświetlona kuchnie.

----------


## iva_marti

> To prawda ledy dadzą jedynie lekką poświate.Ale od świetlówek tez nie ma co za bardzo wymagać.Jedynie halogeny będą oświetlały pomieszczenie do okoła.A do halogenów polecam ci kupno żarówek halogenowych ledowych o kącie 120 stopni, przy dużym zaoszczędzeniu energii będziesz miał wspaniale oświetlona kuchnie.


Z jakiej firmy można tanio kupić takie żarówki? Czy może być kąt padania 130 stopni?

----------


## Bastorek

Plecam poszukać na allegro jest tam tego pełno, wystarczy wpisać led w wyszukiwarce i wtedy można dobrać żarówke jaką sie chce.

----------


## Rezi

świetlówki T5 barwa 830 ( ciepła ) jednak połowę taniej niż listwa ledowa + ew dodatkowo ściemniacz 
ledy wyłącznie jeżeli ma to być podświetlenie aranżacyjne a nie użytkowe  

pionowa półka musi mieć minimum 8 cm ( wym zew)  aby zasłoniła źródło światła
i najlepiej 2 płyty bo można wykończyć górną płaszczyznę kątownikiem do profili 
zewnątrz lepiej zastosowac kątownik aluminiowy co daje więcej miejsca na oprawę i można za to pomniejszyć  szerokość komory na oprawę

----------


## Bastorek

Od tego jaki wymiar będzie miała ta pionowa półka zależy grubośc zestawu, są cieniutkie świetlówki które wraz z o budową mają niecałe 2,5 cm a są i grubsze, 8cm dla mnie to za dużo bo za mało światła będzie si wydostawało na zewnątrz.Nie trzeba dawać żadnej drugiej płyty na tą półke pionową bo są specjalne plastikowe listwy wykańczające rant płyty.Zamiast stosowac kątownik aluminiowy można z tej przyściennej obciąc jeden bok i będzie to samo a ja go po prostu przyginam, a po za tym jest prawie 10cm wolnej przestrzeni więc spokojnie starczy.

----------


## Rezi

> Nie trzeba dawać żadnej drugiej płyty na tą półke pionową bo są specjalne plastikowe listwy wykańczające rant płyty.


a można je zaciągnąć gipsem ?

----------


## Bastorek

Tak zaciąga.Tylko od góry zosaje plastikowy rant który da sie malować.

----------


## Deamos

Przy swietlowkach warto okolice swietlowki wylozyc czyms odblaskowym, np. lustrem albo po prostu folia aluminiowa?

----------


## Bastorek

> Przy swietlowkach warto okolice swietlowki wylozyc czyms odblaskowym, np. lustrem albo po prostu folia aluminiowa?


Zastosowanie odbłyśnika napewno da więcej światła ale czy to konieczne?
Mogą też być widoczne odbicia załamań na suficie.

----------


## Wito2008

chciałbym skierować światło z podsufitki na ścianę a nie na sufit, jakie macie rozwiązania

----------


## Deamos

> Napisał Deamos
> 
> Przy swietlowkach warto okolice swietlowki wylozyc czyms odblaskowym, np. lustrem albo po prostu folia aluminiowa?
> 
> 
> Zastosowanie odbłyśnika napewno da więcej światła ale czy to konieczne?
> Mogą też być widoczne odbicia załamań na suficie.


Mozna dac od srodka w dolnej czesci zabudowy, zeby z dolu nie bylo widac  :smile: 




> chciałbym skierować światło z podsufitki na ścianę a nie na sufit, jakie macie rozwiązania


Pionowy gzyms ze schowanym zrodlem swiatla za nim, ktore bedzie padalo na sciane?

----------


## user_112233

Hej.

RFC (ang. Request for Comments - dosłownie: prośba o komentarze) 


i z taką prośbą się do Was zwracam. 
Chciałbym uzyskać efekt podobny do tego ze zdjęc poniżej:
http://cid-8e8d6c5264db8805.skydrive...zny/belka4.jpg
http://cid-8e8d6c5264db8805.skydrive...zny/belka5.jpg
http://cid-8e8d6c5264db8805.skydrive...zny/belka6.jpg

są to zdjęcia kogoś z Was (znalazłem je tu na forum)

Przygotowalem projekt w Autocad. 

To jest prosty jpg:
http://cid-8e8d6c5264db8805.skydrive...Przek%7C_1.JPG

natomiast tu:
http://cid-8e8d6c5264db8805.skydrive...%20Ignatki.dwg
zamiscilem plik autocada2005 z calym dokladnym schematem wymiarami i mieszkankiem moim. Czy byłby ktoś z Was na tyle chetny i skomentowal ten projekt?

(MOZE PRZYDAC SIE INNYM UZYTKOWNIKOM)

Prosze o krytyczny komentarz zanim zlecę to do wykonania.
Czy to się będzie stabilnie trzymać?
czy nie ma błędów w wymiarach (tu sie kazdy centymetr liczy.
Czy coś brakuje w tym rysunku?

z gory dziękuje.

----------


## Bastorek

Już jednej osobie robiełem na forum taki sam projekt.W twoim troche za dużo tego jest.Największy problem przy takim projekcie sprawia montarz płyty od ściany bo tak jak u ciebie jest tylko 12.Całosć trzeba zmontowac na dole.

----------


## user_112233

Co masz na myśli mówiąc "za dużo u mnie tego" 
-- gwoździ, płyt, profili czy czego  :smile: 

A tak na poważnie to widzisz jakieś błędy konstrukcyjne? czy rodzaje profili są odpowiednie? w odpowiednich miejscach?

----------


## Bastorek

Tutaj było podobne rozwiazanie http://forum.muratordom.pl/sufit-pod...le,t155723.htm

----------


## oliwka2007

[/quote]

Rezi, możesz wkleić fotkę tego sufitu przy wyłączonym świetle.

----------


## Rezi



----------


## oliwka2007

Dziękuję.

----------


## mia123

Witam,


zastanawiam sie nad podwieszanym sufitem w łazience, tylko nie wiem jaki - czy na cały sufit czy tzw. wyspa, która mogłaby być podświetlana również od góry?

Macie może zdjęcia takich sufitów albo sami macie takie sufity w domach? Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie pomysły i proszę o wklejanie zdjęć.

----------


## Bastorek

Zależy jeszcze jak wielką łazienkę masz?

----------


## mia123

Łazienka ma 2,7m-1,8m.
Poniżej zamieszam jej plan.
Wszystkie rzeczy są już zamówione, niedługo przychodzi ekipa od kafelek i sufitu i nie wiem w końcu co mam wybrać, dlatego szukam inspiracji   :Confused:

----------


## oola

przypuszczam, że mozliwosci jest nieskonczenie wiele. wszystko zalezy od upodobania.
gdyby to była moja łazienka rozwazałabym:

opcja 1 - podwieszany sufit na kształt litery L, na lewej i górnej ścianie, z halogenami dla podświetlenia wanny i umywalki

opcja 2 - łukowaty podwieszany sufit tylko nad wanną, równy bądź delikatnie wystający za obrys wanny, z halogenami z brzegu i wężem ledowym

pozdrawiam!

----------


## mia123

Dzięki za pomysł, faktycznie wąż ledowy mógłby wyglądać fajnie  :smile:

----------


## eda79

super ten sufit.podaj więcej szczegółów   :Lol:

----------


## angela_ap

Rezi, powiedz jak się czyści ten sufit? bo na tych niby półkach które powstały na pewno zbiera sie masa kurzu... pytam bo zrobiłam u siebie coś takiego, jeszcze nie uzytkuje ale juz się boję jak bedzie się to sprzatało
u mnie w tej "wnęce" bedzie wąż świetlny

----------


## Dije

:Roll:

----------


## pedros300

Próbuję zaprojektować sobie sufit podwieszany i mam pytanie, jaki w salonie 4x5m2 będzie lepiej wyglądał:
-czy prawie w całości opuszczony i zostawić tylko po bokach ok.30-40cm nie opuszczony i w powstałą rynienkę chcę umieścić wąż  ledowy ,który oświetli mi  częściowo rogi sufitu i boczne ściany salonu.
- czy zamontować podwieszany sufit ok.30-40cm  od bocznych ścian dokoła salonu i po zamontowaniu oświetlenia ledowego(wąż) światło oświetli mi środkową część sufitu.Zasugerowano mi , że przy tej opcji pomniejszę sobie optycznie salon. 

Może przy pierwszej wersji zostawić jeszcze środek sufitu nieopuszczony np. 2x3m i puścić światło również do środka  kolejnym wężem ledowym.

----------


## gunarb

jak dla mnie opcja pierwsza 


> -czy prawie w całości opuszczony i zostawić tylko po bokach ok.30-40cm nie opuszczony i w powstałą rynienkę chcę umieścić wąż ledowy ,który oświetli mi częściowo rogi sufitu i boczne ściany salonu.


jest najładniejsza bo widziałem jak to wygląda lub czwarta opcja opuścić cały sufit i zostawić na środku 2x3 i to podświetlić

----------


## Damro

a jaka jest u ciebie teraz wysokośc pomieszczenia i jak duży jest salon?

----------


## rael_ww

Witam,

Jakie są teraz ceny robocizny za prace obejmujące:
 - stelaż sufitu podwieszanego
 - przykręcenie płyt gk
 - położenie folii oraz wełny na takim suficie podwieszanym

Jest to sufit nad parterem, czyli bez skosów charakterystycznych dla poddasza.

ok. 100 mkw

----------


## pedros300

> a jaka jest u ciebie teraz wysokośc pomieszczenia i jak duży jest salon?


wysokość pomieszczenia to 259cm, a salon o wymiarach 4x5m.
Najbardziej podoba mi sie taka opuszczona obramówka wokół salonu i podświetlenie do środka sufitu, ale czy to nie zmniejszy optycznie salonu właśnie o ten sufit podwieszany?

----------


## damianekK

jeżeli dasz tylko obramówki , a środek nie bedzie obniżany to bedzie dobrze

----------


## Barto

ja mam tak 

w środku ledy oświtające tynk wenecki  :smile:

----------


## damianekK

robi wrażenie, ale to nie jest w moim guście

----------


## Barto

to tylko jako przykład  :smile: 
z tych dwóch opcji wybrałbym opuszczenie całości i oświetlenie po bokach (na ściany czyli od środka na zewnątrz)

----------


## joaz

Robocizna ok.35 zł za m2.  :Lol:

----------


## TomPaw

Witam
Moje pytanie do forumowiczów jak zrobić stelaż do takiego sufitu?
Jeżeli można to proszę o jakieś zdjęcia lub rysunki.

----------


## Dije

Profile aluminiowe przykręcone do sufitu poziomu zerowego, a na to płyta.

----------


## lixx

> Napisał Bastorek
> 
> To zależy jakie funkcje te światło ma spełniać, bo jeżeli ma oświetlać całą ściane to ledy jej tak nie oświetlą a jak ma dawać lekką poświate to jak najbardziej ledy.Druga strona led to oszczędnośc ale i cena tych led jest wysoka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konstrukcje tworzą profile przyścienne UD 30 mocowane do sufitu kołkami a do płyt wkretami.


[img][/img]


Mam pomieszczenie wysokości 370 cm  , potrzebuje je obnizyć do 270 cm, bo to jest łazienka i dosyć mała łazienka, więc 370 to sporo za dużo. Poza tym w suficie muszę schować wentylację, klimatyzację itp. Jest to łazienka w biurze.

Chcę w dwóch miejscach odsunąć sufit podwieszany o 10 cm od ściany i w tam umieścić podswietlenie ledowe, by dało lekką poswiatę na sciany. 

Światło jedynie ozdobne, ale jak da trochę swiatla wnętrzu to zawsze też coś.

Jak przy takich wysokościach montuje się taki sufit? Czy powinien to być sufit typu Armstrong (z powodu, że to biuro i ze moze powinna byc mozliwosc dostepu do rur wentylacji) czy może to być normalny pełny sufit podwieszany z płyt GK? 

Jeśli Gk to czy jakieś specjalne? i jaka grubość? Ogolnie jakby wygladala taka konstrukcja przy takiej wysokosci?

Chcac dac poswiate na sciane boczną to led powinnam umiescic tak jak na obrazku? czy inaczej? I jakiego rodzaju powinny byc to ledy? Nie wiem czy to sie podaje w jednostkach mocy, czy na ledy są inne oznaczenia?

Jestem początkującą Architekt stąd moich tyle pytań, chciałabym wiedzieć co proponuję ludziom  :smile: 

Będę wdzięczna za sugestie

Dziękuję

http://img114.imageshack.us/i/39619642.jpg/[img]
http://img114.imageshack.us/i/60549499.jpg/[img]
http://img114.imageshack.us/i/65360834.jpg/[/img]
http://img504.imageshack.us/i/11476293.jpg/[img]

----------


## ~`nn

Witam serdecznie.
Przepraszam z gory jeśli temat w niewłaściwym dziale, mam jednak parę pytań, proszę o poradę i pomoc.
Dziś w pracy na budowie afera jak diabli, ponieważ chłopcy robiąc sufit podwieszany na stelażu metalowym zebrali "ochrzan" za to że progile głowne rozmieścili co ok. 100cm, natomiast nośne chcieli montować w rozstawie co 40cm, jednak mieli jak się okazało co 60cm.
Pytanie, dlaczego nie mogli zostawić rozstawu 100c między osiami profili głownych, mieli podobno zrobić max. 80cm, bo więcej nie można.Oczywiście stelaż dwupoziomowy krzyżowy?
Najbardziej zastanowiło mnie jednak, czemu kazano im wieszać profile głowne przykręcając je tylko wkrętami do drewna bezpośrednio do krokwi przez profil głowny cd, bo podobno z esami mieli by straszna mordęgę.
Dodam że bydynek to drewniana kanadyjka, rozstaw między krokwiami poddasza ok 120cm.
Prosiłbym o opinie i pomoc w tej sprawie.
Dziękuję z gory serdecznie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kuba1r

Nie chciał bym uchodzić za wszechwiedzącego co i jak, moja wiedza na temat wieszaków to kotwowe, obrotowe, bezpośrednie, esy, esy sprężyste,
zapewne właściciel tego zespołu tak jak nadmieniasz bał się poziomowania sufitu, jeśli chodzi o rozstaw poprzeczny czyli tych do których przykręcasz płytę to dopuszczalne odległości wynoszą 50cm jeżeli zrobią gęściej to lepiej, to co podajesz 60cm to na skosach i też polecał bym gściej wszystko poto by było mnięj kłopotów w przyszłości z poprawkami po pęknięciach bo prawdopodobnie nie zastosują połączeń ślizgowych jak i dylataci, 
pytanko czy zastosują łczniki krzyżowe do profili głównych których rozstaw powinien maksymalny wynieść 120cm, 110, 100, 90, 80, 70, 60, 50cm przy dużym obciążeniu ociepleniem,
Jeżeli udało mi się rozwiać troch wątpliwości to dobrze kto chce niech poprawia lub zajży na stronę internetową Knaufa.pl/ blog i poszuka porady u specialistów.

----------


## edde

> Witam serdecznie.
> Przepraszam z gory jeśli temat w niewłaściwym dziale, mam jednak parę pytań, proszę o poradę i pomoc.
> Dziś w pracy na budowie afera jak diabli, ponieważ chłopcy robiąc sufit podwieszany na stelażu metalowym zebrali "ochrzan" za to że progile głowne rozmieścili co ok. 100cm, natomiast nośne chcieli montować w rozstawie co 40cm, jednak mieli jak się okazało co 60cm.
> Pytanie, dlaczego nie mogli zostawić rozstawu 100c między osiami profili głownych, mieli podobno zrobić max. 80cm, bo więcej nie można.Oczywiście stelaż dwupoziomowy krzyżowy?
> Najbardziej zastanowiło mnie jednak, czemu kazano im wieszać profile głowne przykręcając je tylko wkrętami do drewna bezpośrednio do krokwi przez profil głowny cd, bo podobno z esami mieli by straszna mordęgę.
> Dodam że bydynek to drewniana kanadyjka, rozstaw między krokwiami poddasza ok 120cm.
> Prosiłbym o opinie i pomoc w tej sprawie.
> Dziękuję z gory serdecznie.
> Pozdrawiam.


a czytasz czasem to co napiszesz?
bo kto to są chłopcy, kto im każe, jaką ma nad nimi władzę, czyja to praca na budowie a czyja budowa, kto ich ochrzania i jakie ma do tego kompetencje, no i przede wszystkim kim Ty w tym całym zamieszaniu jesteś? chłopcem, ich władcą, inwestorem, kierbudem, czy może tylko pobocznym narratorem??

----------


## ~`nn

Dzięki wszystkim za odzew  :smile: 




> a czytasz czasem to co napiszesz?
> bo kto to są chłopcy, kto im każe, jaką ma nad nimi władzę, czyja to praca na budowie a czyja budowa, kto ich ochrzania i jakie ma do tego kompetencje, no i przede wszystkim kim Ty w tym całym zamieszaniu jesteś? chłopcem, ich władcą, inwestorem, kierbudem, czy może tylko pobocznym narratorem??


Najzwyklejszy ze mnie obserwator z budowy obok  :smile: 
Żal mi tylko troche chłopakow, bo kłucili się z majstrem ostro o ten rozstaw  :smile: 
No i spor był też o te kotwienie, chcieli na esach, kazał im majster na wkrętach,śmieszne ale prawdziwe.
Pytam tutaj, ponieważ wiem że robi się takie rzeczy raczej inaczej i chciałem zasięgnąć bardziej fachowej pomocy.
Jeszcze raz dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam.




> pytanko czy zastosują łczniki krzyżowe


tak,stosowali jak widziałem, tyle że te głowne cd zamiast na wieszakach, kręcili bezpośrednio wkrętami 4,5/100 bodajże

----------


## bolej1

witam zacząłem robić sufit przedpokoju ale jakoś wydaje mi się nisko 2.4m było 2.7m bez konstrukcji. zasłoniłem wszystkie rury i myślę teraz nad tym żeby przerobić i zrobić taki podświetlany tylko nie mogę znaleźć żadnych wymiarów proszę o pomoc

----------


## skabo

Witam
Zastanawiam się jak zrobić sufit podwieszany w kamienicy.
Problem to stary sufit i nie zabardzo jest się do czego przykręcić.
Myślałem żeby z boków przykręcić się do ścian. Jakieś zaczepy i do nich profile. Problem mam ze środek, są tam chyba jakieś belki drewniane ale nie wiem czy to wytrzyma. 
Może ktoś z Was ma jakiś pomysł?

----------


## agnieszkakusi

włąśnie znajomemu spadł taki sufit na głowę - zalał go sąsiad z góry  :Roll:

----------


## zbigmor

Jak by od sufitu podwieszanego miał by Ci się strop zawalić to sąsiadów z góry (lub śnieg z dachu) dawno już byś miał u siebie.

----------


## jakoxxs

jaka jest wysokość pom ile metrów jakie wymiary o ile można obniżyć sufit cojest nad tobą ilo poziomowy ma być sufit

----------


## skabo

> Jak by od sufitu podwieszanego miał by Ci się strop zawalić to sąsiadów z góry (lub śnieg z dachu) dawno już byś miał u siebie.


nie boje się o strop tylko o mocowanie podwieszanego sufitu


Wysokość pomieszczenia to okolo 270 cm obniżamy o 15-20.
Wymiar pomieszczenia to 5x5 jednopoziomowy sufit

----------


## skabo

nad pokojem jest już strych

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Jak by od sufitu podwieszanego miał by Ci się strop zawalić to sąsiadów z góry (lub śnieg z dachu) dawno już byś miał u siebie.
> 
> 
> nie boje się o strop tylko o mocowanie podwieszanego sufitu
> 
> 
> Wysokość pomieszczenia to okolo 270 cm obniżamy o 15-20.
> Wymiar pomieszczenia to 5x5 jednopoziomowy sufit




Jeśli drewniane belki stropowe miałyby nie utrzymać wkrętów mocujących konstrukcję do sufitu to jednak bardziej bałbym się nośności samego stropu. Wkręt w zdrowej belce utrzyma się pewniej niż kołek szybkomocujący w betonie B20.

----------


## skabo

Ja nie mówię że nie masz racji i pewnie tym tropem bym poszedł pytam jednak o jakieś inne pomysły jakieś inne metody, może ktoś był gdzieś daleko i widział jakieś nowe rozwiązania .....

belki belkami są zdrowe ale nie wiem dokładnie czy pod warstwą farby jest belka czy tynk słoma itp... a do belki jeszcze hoho brakuje.
Jak nie będzie innej metody wykorzysta się belki ale puki co pytam o jakieś alternatywne rozwiązania

----------


## skabo

czyli kręcimy się do belek stropowych,

----------


## martadela

Są takie rozwiązania, nie wiem jak to się nazywa, rozciągają specjalną tkaninę. Jest tak napięta że tworzy jednolitą płaszczyznę.

----------


## skabo

podejrzewam ze takie rozwiązanie nie przewiduje zamocowania halogenów

----------


## tomclav

jak masz trzcinę obrzuconą tynkiem na suficie zrób odkrywkę i zobacz jak daleko jest do belek. Miałem podobny problem i jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie to długie fosfaty które sięgnęły belek.

----------


## Thomas_67

Sufity napinane DPS, wygladają bardzo dobrze i można mocować w nich oświetlenie (zaczepy oświetlenia w istniejącym suficie). 
Sprawa jest dość droga, ale sam montaż to dosłownie kilka godzin i poza kurzem przy przykręcaniu profili przyściennych zero innego brudu.

----------


## antczak

Witam jestem nowy na tym forum a chcialbym zrobic sufit podwieszany jak na prowizorycznym zdjeciu,dodam ze calosc ma byc symetrycza a nie mam pojecia jak zrobic stelarz do tego,czy uzywac wieszakow jak tak to jakich i jakie profile.prosil bym o podsuniecie jakis pomyslow.z gory dziekuje

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6467/beztytuuvjy.jpg[/url]

----------


## ANSEXXX

http://www.rigips.pl/strony/bibliote...tapy_zabudowy/

----------


## antczak

no tak tylko to jest do zabudowy calego sufitu a ja chce zrobic cos jak gzyms, rampa

----------


## ANSEXXX

poszukaj  w moich wczesniejszych postach

----------


## jachoma

> Prosze bardzo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomyśl czy zamiast świetlówek nie dać paska led, ma rownomierna poświate.


Na powyższym schemacie widać profil UD30 przymocowany do sufitu a pod nim jest drugi profil, który zdaje się "wisieć w powietrzu".
W jaki sposób przymocować go do sufitu? Zaraz nad nim jest ten pierwszy profil który trochę przeszkadza w zamontowaniu jakiś wieszaków.

Pzdr.
Maciek

----------


## markus132

Witam , to mój pierwszy post  na tym forum (witam wszystkich serdecznie ) moje nurtujące  pytanie co do sufitu podwieszanego ...
czy w kuchni 4x3m  wystarczy  stelaż jednopoziomowy , który będzie obniżany max 15cm oraz czy ktoś próbował zamiast płyt k-g  powiesić panele  pcv ? jak to wygląda , jak"rozrysować" stelaż ?!i czy w ogóle można spotkać 3metrowe sufitowe panele pcv lub coś w podobnego? z góry dziekuję

----------


## markus132

Witam , wiem że to kolejny temat o sufitach podwieszanych , jednak jako amator potrzebował bym dodatkowych fachowych porad dotyczących  takiego sufitu, a mianowicie :
Mam do zrobienia kuchnie  w starym budownictwie na wsi , wymiar kuchni 3x4m, chciałbym  zerwać wszytko ze ścian( jakiś pseudo fachowiec ocieplił od wewnątrz  ściany2-3cm i sufit ok 6cm cm styropianem  :eek:  )
i mam kilka pytań:
chcę zrobić sufit podwieszany  jednopoziomowy,  obniżony o kilka cm - na suficie jest 6cm styropianu     nie chciałbym już go zrywać a jedynie wykuć dziury gdzie będą  tylko przybite esy 125mm
profile przyścienne  kołkowane  kołkami 6kami co ok 50 cm 
esy do sufitu ? tu nie wiem  mam na stanie kołki/dyby stalowe Hilti  10siątki  
rozstaw profili  co 40-50cm  podwieszane esami co 50cm?- jak to widzi fachowe oko będzie ok?
jako materiał sufitowy wstępnie zaplanowałem  panele pcv  mocowane  na "zaczepy" które będą przykręcone do profilu na "pchełki" tyle tylko  czy są dostępne pcv o dł 3m (sztukowanie raczej nie będzie ładnie wyglądać)  czy ktoś się spotkał z takim sufitem  czy może jako materiał użyć  innego materiału(prócz standardowych K-G) oczywiście planuje na suficie halogeny  i tu też zapytałbym  o radę 6szt starczy? czy jest jakiś "wzór" na obliczenie  ilości halogenów/mocy  do powierzchni? czy dać na początku i na końcu w panelach jakieś wywietrzniki!?
Robotę będę  wykonywał pierwszy raz nie musi być to ful wypas   jedynie było ładnie dla oka i czysto także żadnych rarytasów  nie  planuję ,  jedynie   trochę gładzi na ścianach  , troszkę  glazury  plus ten sufit

----------


## markus132

> panele pcv, styropian halogeny hmm nie za duzo wrazen.


 Jeżeli chodzi o ten nieszczęsny styropian który dał "fachowiec" to można zerwać cały  tyle tylko czy jest sens skoro już tam jest a można go zamaskować ?
a co z resztą moich pytanek ?
pozdRawiam

----------


## boszax

Mam zamiar wykonać sufit podwieszany krzyżowy- dwupoziomowy. I mam dwa pytanka
1. Czy łączniki krzyżowe służące do przyczepienia profili CD-CD należy przkręcać do profili głównych, czy nie?
2. Czy profile główne i nośne przykręca się w którymś miejscu do profila ściennego UD, czy może jednak wszystko ma pozostać swobodnie?

----------


## boszax

Dzięki za rozwianie wątpliwości, czytałem kilka poradników i w jednym wyraźnie było napisane żeby łączyć profile pchełkami. Natomiast w pozostałych nie było o tym słowa. A jest jakiś sposób na ustabilizowanie profili nośnych wsuwanych do UD? Zanim zacznę przykręcać g-k to mi się wszystko poprzestawia.

----------


## Euros

witam wszystkich jestem nowy wiec i pytania beda byc moze dla kogos smieszne jedank chcialbym w kuchni zrobic podwieszany sufit w ksztalcie literki L . Nigdy tego nie robilem a nawet sie nie interesowalem gdyz nie bylo takiej potrzeby wiec prosze o wyrozumialosc.

1. Jakich profili bede potrzebowal 
2. na foto 1 i 2 co to za profile 
3. ten profil szeroki oznaczony 1 jak zamocowac w nim chyba jeszcze jest ten profil waski. moze ktos wytlumaczy mi to łopatologicznie

----------


## tynkimaszynowe

1.    Będziesz potrzebował:
- profile przyścienne UD30 (lub oznaczone UD27)
- ewentualnie profile CD60 (tzw. dekówki)
- z akcesorii drobnicowych no to kołki szybkiego montażu 6x40 bo mocowania profili przyściennych do ściany ( o ile nie masz juz wszystkich zamontowanych)
- blachowkręty (25 wystarczą)
- narożnik aluminiowy perforowany (postaraj się nie sztukować a montować pełne długości).

2. na foto
   -  1 - jest to profil CD60 o ile dobrze widzę
   - 2 - to profil UD30 (27), tzw. przyścienny

3. Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego kręcisz UD30 druga warstwę, no chyba ,że tworzysz sufit kombinowany i tego nie widzę  :smile: 

Twojego pytania nr 3 nie bardzo rozumiem, możesz jaśniej co gdzie w co chcesz zamontować ?

----------


## Euros

oDzieki za odp.  Te fotki to z neta ja jeszcze nic nie robilem a na takim stekazu bym chcial sie zworowac. Tak jak pisales jest pod spodem druga warstwa UD30 bo docelowo na tym foto bedzie jeszcze jeden nizszy poziom sufitu.  U mnie chcialbym normalnie jeden poziom.

W moim 3 pyt mialem namysli .... skoro jest to profil CD60 jak jest on mocowany bo na 1 i 2 foto widac ze z tego profila wychodzi gorą i dołem profil UD30 tak?  jesli dobrze mi sie wydaje w jakiej kolejnosci sie to montuje. Wsuwa sie gore profila CD60 profil UD30 i kreci do sufitu? i potem do dolu?

Te poprzeczne krotkie profile to tez CD60. ?

----------


## jare32

> oDzieki za odp.  Te fotki to z neta ja jeszcze nic nie robilem a na takim stekazu bym chcial sie zworowac. Tak jak pisales jest pod spodem druga warstwa UD30 bo docelowo na tym foto bedzie jeszcze jeden nizszy poziom sufitu.  U mnie chcialbym normalnie jeden poziom.
> 
> W moim 3 pyt mialem namysli .... skoro jest to profil CD60 jak jest on mocowany bo na 1 i 2 foto widac ze z tego profila wychodzi gorą i dołem profil UD30 tak?  jesli dobrze mi sie wydaje w jakiej kolejnosci sie to montuje. Wsuwa sie gore profila CD60 profil UD30 i kreci do sufitu? i potem do dolu?
> 
> Te poprzeczne krotkie profile to tez CD60. ?


Witam...profile przyscienne UD 27 montuje sie wedle nazwy :smile:  do sciany  i w nie wsuwa sie profile CD60 a do nich juz bezposrednio plyte G-K

----------


## Euros

a powiedzcie mi prosze czy przyscienny moge krecic do sciany z regips/plaster miodu/  ? jesli moge to czym krecic?

----------


## jare32

> a powiedzcie mi prosze czy przyscienny moge krecic do sciany z regips/plaster miodu/  ? jesli moge to czym krecic?


owszem jeśli jest taka potrzeba...na-trasuj sobie w otworach w tym profilu miejsca w tej ścianie z G-K i w te miejsca wkręć specjalne kolki do takich ścian( takie plastikowe szare z dużym gwintem) i potem przykręć ten profil wkrętami np 3x25 bądź 3x35

----------


## Euros

mam jeszcze pyt . Chcialbym obnizyc sufit ok 10-11cm  jak mam to zrobic. zakladajac ze przyscienne powiesze ok 9cm od sufitu  a cd60 ma 60mm szerokosci wiec bedzie juz krzywo ? jakich profili uzyc do obnizenia ok 10 -11cm nie wiem jak to zrobic

----------


## jare32

> mam jeszcze pyt . Chcialbym obnizyc sufit ok 10-11cm  jak mam to zrobic. zakladajac ze przyscienne powiesze ok 9cm od sufitu  a cd60 ma 60mm szerokosci wiec bedzie juz krzywo ? jakich profili uzyc do obnizenia ok 10 -11cm nie wiem jak to zrobic


a wiesz nie chce mi sie juz odpowiadac, masz sporo filmow instruktazowych..poczytaj, poogladaj....nim znow zapytasz a jak pomalowac

----------


## Euros

filmow jaka podwiesic caly sufit jest w brud ale takich o sufitach "dekoracyjnych" bardzo malo i w sumie nie widac na nich nic cos  z czym sie je. ale ok dzieki mimo wszystko za pomoc poszperam w necie jeszcze

----------


## Euros

sufit jak mowilem chce obnizyc ok 10-11 cm na gotowo wiec czy moge zrobic taki stelaz jak na rysunku ?
do sufitu cd60 do niego od spodu ud30 poskrecac co da mi ok 90mm ? moze uzyc jakiegos innego profilu aby obnizyc na taka wysokosc jaka chce? moze ktos ma foto stelazy jak powinien wygladac prawidlowo.

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...d1fc96724.html

----------


## netbet

... jak znam życie to nikt nie odpowie... 

..mi tez się nie che .... ręce opadają....ale obacz se ( jak to nie będzie za skomplikowane w porównaniu do googlania u nas w dzienniku.. właśnie _"popełniłem elkę"_ )mi się zdarza czasem zapytac głupio o coś...ale chyba nie aż tak.

----------


## Euros

netbet jak sie znasz to pomoz a nie . nie wszyscy  wszystko wiedza

----------


## netbet

..ja tam sie mało znam i malo wiem... empiryk jestem.... :cool: 

...za to dużo czytam wujka Googla i ciotkę FM.... i szczerze polecam znajomość.

----------


## Euros

Jeden sufit podwieszony ;] jesli chodzi o stelaze o prostych ksztaltach to juz przyswoilem jakas wiedze. Kolejne pyt jak wykonac luk z profila?  Moze ktos ma fotki i moze mi podeslac jak to wyglada. Sufit ma byc w ksztalcie L  z tym ze zamiast kąta 90' zeby bylo po delikatnym luku.     Drugie pyt. wypelniamie dylatacji czym? jedni pisza akryl inni uniflot lub vario i sam nie wiem . Prosze jesli ktos dokopal sie w necie do fotki stelaza w ktorym jest luk i widac co i jak o namiary sam nie moge znalesc takowego.

----------


## Euros

FlashBack te nacinane U w necie znalazlem od 50 w gore. Masz moze jakies fotki przykladowe jak wyglada stelaz z takich profili. Jesli nie a potrafisz zrobic szybki szkic stelaza dla  dowolnej fali o dowolnych wymiarach na pokaz bylbym Ci wdzieczny :>

Co na laczenia sciana - regips itd - akryl - vario - uniflot?

----------


## Euros

FlashBack a powiedz mi jeszzcze jedno. Dzis wiercilem w suficie otwory zeby zamocowac ud30 i po zaglebieniu sie ok 40-mm wiertlo wpada w pusta przestrzen .Kolki szyb. montazu nie dzialaja w takiej sytuacji bo wpadaja do srodka.  Czego polecasz uzyc aby sie trzymalo.

----------


## Euros

tez uzywam kol. szyb montazu 6x40 ze scianami jest ok ladnie sie trzymaja. Pisalem o suficie czym zamocowac profil bo  przy wwierceniu sie ok 40mm jest pusta przestrzen i taki kolek przy wbijaniu zamiast sie trzymac wpada do srodka . Jest to blok z wielkiej płyty gdzie strop nie jest z pelnej plyty tylko sa w suficie takie jakby puste przestrzenie w ksztalcie rury aby zmniejszyc ciezac.. mam nadzikeje ze wiesz o co mi choldzi
                                                                  _______
                                                                  OOOOO

----------


## mxel

witam, mam pare pytań odnośnie podwieszenia sufitu, chcę to zrobić pokoju 4,5 dł na 2,10 szeroki pytania : 

 - chcę podwiesić tylko o 4cm dokładniej wypoziomować, może to wisieć tylko na esach ?? 
 - jaki powinien być rozstaw profili cd 60 ? może być co 60cm ?? stropy drewniane 
 - co najlepsze do spoinowania ? 

 z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## user_112233

Witam

Proszę o pomoc w ocenie ryzyka jakie może występować po zawieszeniu poniższego elementu (ciężkiego) nad barem.
Orientacyjna waga: około 60-70 kg. Niebawem zważę go dokładnie. Wykonany z płyt G-K.  

Poniżej zdjęcia elementu. 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx...264DB8805!7749
Wkrótce dodatkowe zdjęcia jak wygląda wewnątrz konstrukcja elementu. 
Pytania:
Czy te 9 haków wystarczy? 
Jak najlepiej zamontować element na suficie, aby rozkład obciążenia był równy na wszystkich wieszakach?
Czy i jakie jest maksymalne obciążenie tych wieszaków i profili CD na których są zamontowane?
Proszę o pomoc. Nie chcę aby sufit stwarzał zagrożenie dla lokatorów.
Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.

----------


## KashaG

Nie wiem co to za "fachowiec" robił" w ten sposób subit podwieszany. Dlaczego ten element nie był składany na suficie?

----------


## user_112233

> Nie wiem co to za "fachowiec" robił" w ten sposób subit podwieszany. Dlaczego ten element nie był składany na suficie?


ad1. Fachowiec => Osobiście wykonałem ten element wg. własnego pomysłu itp. 
ad2. Składanie takiego elementu na suficie byłoby bardzo (ale to bardzo) trudne i niewygodne. Poza tym chciałem zauważyć że element będzie zawieszony na suficie w odległości około 10-12 cm. praca w takiej szczelinie (nawet pomalowanie go , nie wspominając o montażu innych drobnych elementów byłaby koszmarem. Jeśli masz lepszy pomysł to bardzo chętnie zapoznam się z innymi rozwiązaniami, które może pomogą mi w przyszłości.
ad3. A co z meritum tematu? Masz jakieś konkretne odpowiedzi i porady czy tylko pustą i szyderczą krytykę?

----------


## KashaG

Przepraszam, jeśli zrozumiałeś moją wypowiedź jako szyderczą, bo absolutnie nie taką miałam intencję. Bardzo często spotykam się w pracy z różnymi rozwiązaniami, w których brakuje ważnych elementów, dlatego tak napisałam. Np. w  tym przypadku to ty wykonałeś ten element i włożyłeś w to bardzo dużo pracy bez wcześniejszego sprawdzenia jakie rozwiązania w samej zabudowie trzeba zastosować, aby taki ciężar mógł się utrzymać i nie był zagrożeniem dla domowników. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie wizyta w domu prawdziwego fachowca, który oceni sytuację na miejscu.

----------


## user_112233

> Np. w  tym przypadku to ty wykonałeś ten element i włożyłeś w to bardzo dużo pracy bez wcześniejszego sprawdzenia jakie rozwiązania w samej zabudowie trzeba zastosować, aby taki ciężar mógł się utrzymać i nie był zagrożeniem dla domowników.


I tu się nieco mylisz. Bardzo dobrze sprawdzałem temat, jednak ktoś zasiał we mnie nutkę niepewności i chcę tą niepewność rozwiać. Poza tym dobrze jest też znać opinie innych ludzi.




> Najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie wizyta w domu prawdziwego fachowca, który oceni sytuację na miejscu.


Nie widzę takiej potrzeby. Jest wiele ludzi dobrej woli, skłonnych nieść pomoc innym (bezinteresownie), nawet online. Dla nich wielkie dzięki i miejmy nadzieję że kiedyś będę mógł się im odwdzięczyć.

PS. (konkretnie) 
Twoja (kolejna już 2-ga) wypowiedź w dalszym ciągu nie wniosła nic do wątku. Jeśli chcesz sprzedać mi swoje usługi lub coś w tym stylu to dziękuje nie skorzystam.. Chcesz podzielić się swoją wiedzą i mi pomóc to będzie mi miło, jeśli nie to nie zabieraj głosu w w/w sprawach.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KashaG

[QUOTE=PS. (konkretnie) 
Twoja (kolejna już 2-ga) wypowiedź w dalszym ciągu nie wniosła nic do wątku. Jeśli chcesz sprzedać mi swoje usługi lub coś w tym stylu to dziękuje nie skorzystam.. Chcesz podzielić się swoją wiedzą i mi pomóc to będzie mi miło, jeśli nie to nie zabieraj głosu w w/w sprawach.

Pozdrawiam[/QUOTE]

Poradzenie się fachowca, kogoś z ekipy budowlanej, kto na co dzień zajmuje się wykonaniem i montażem podwieszanych sufitów to moim zadaniem bardzo konkrenta rada w takim przypadku i jestem pewna, że moja rada (oczywiście nie w twoim przypadku), ale w przypadku innych osób, które odwiedzą ten wątek, będzie jak najbardziej wnosząca i przydatna.

----------


## user_112233

> Poradzenie się fachowca, kogoś z ekipy budowlanej, kto na co dzień zajmuje się wykonaniem i montażem podwieszanych sufitów to moim zadaniem bardzo konkrenta rada........


I właśnie próbuję to czynić na niniejszym forum, jednak bardzo skutecznie mi w tym przeszkadzasz. Bardzo wielu ludzi którzy się tu udzielają to prawdziwi fachowcy i to na ich feadback liczę.

----------


## Karol0991

Witam,
widzę, że dawno nikt nie podejmuję rozmowy. Mianowicie mam problem z decyzją czy w swoim mieszkaniu robić podwieszany sufit. Wysokość pomieszczeń na teraz ma 2,6 metra i gdy zamontuję podwieszany sufit o wysokości około 5-6 centymetrów będzie cyrkulacja powietrza?

----------


## Jatamen

Oczywiście tylko się delikatnie zmniejszy. Jeżeli się decydujesz na zmianę sufitu z powodu rys czy krzywizny zwłaszcza, to rób tylko podwieszany to będzie lotnisko.

----------


## soplica2

Witam  forumowiczów  zwracam się z prośbą  o poradę odnośnie obniżenia sufitów  jaki typ konstrukcji powinien być zastosowany aby był stabilny dodam iż ma być obniżony o 120 mm  mocowany do stropu teriva   jest to salon i kuchnia    szczegóły bedzie widać na zdjęciu które zamieszczę jak on ma wyglądać.

----------


## .:Paco:.

Witam

Mam pytanie apropo wykonania sufitu KG jako strop ostateczny pod dachem. Mianowicie architekt z konstruktorem pomyśleli, że skoro "niski strych" bedzie nieużytkowy to tam nie bedzie legarow ani podlogi i stelaz KG bylby zawieszony bezposrednio na wiezbie dachowej (nawet 2m długie druty w kalenicy). Czy to jest dobre rozwiazanie czy wiezba taka nie bedzie na tyle pracowac, aby ruszała stelazem i sufit popekal?

Czy nie lepiej legary i do tego stelaz (choc to dodatkowy koszt)...

Dach bedzie na pelnym deskowaniu i bedzie dachowka ceramiczna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Redakcja

Wszystko co warto wiedzieć o suficie podwieszanym - jak jest zbudowany,  jakie są rodzaje stelaży do sufitów, jakie są odległości mocowania.  Artykuł w formie filmu:



Więcej filmów poradnikowych - zobacz na murator.tv - Telewizja poradnikowa dla Was

----------

